# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - November 2015



## Rushy (Nov 1, 2015)

Pinch and a punch, etc...
Welcome to November!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

I wanted to know where in Lambeth
'Petrol bomb' thrown at riot police trying to shut down illegal rave « Express & Star


----------



## Greebo (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful fog over Brockwell Park.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I wanted to know where in Lambeth
> 'Petrol bomb' thrown at riot police trying to shut down illegal rave « Express & Star


Right up near the river, Whitgift Street. 

Bit of a residential area for a rave


----------



## bimble (Nov 1, 2015)

Top quality spooky fog.


----------



## Winot (Nov 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I wanted to know where in Lambeth
> 'Petrol bomb' thrown at riot police trying to shut down illegal rave « Express & Star



Radio 4 describing it as 'central London' (albeit Lambeth).


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Winot said:


> Radio 4 describing it as 'central London' (albeit Lambeth).


Jenny Jones on LBC said it was an outrage (having raves that is) and has cost a lot of public money she is very sorry for the residents.

Obviously I wasn't there in "Lambeth" last night but I was there at several "raves" held by the Green Party and others at the original Cooltan in Effra Road. They got me to person the bar - which I was happy to do as my contribution to the cause.

That was back in 1988. Either things have changed in the Green Party, or this shindig the Black Prince Road area was truly gross. Or maybe the Green Party is sensitive to middle class voters now in a way it wasn't then?

As a liberal I am still investigating and holding the matter under review.


----------



## bimble (Nov 1, 2015)

blimey. 13,000 invited and not me. 
HALLOWEEN | Facebook


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 1, 2015)

Video, via SE1 website.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Video, via SE1 website.



If those young people had any social conscience they'd have burnt down William Hills.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 1, 2015)

CH1 I was thinking something similar. It shows that it is a misconception to think about yoof as not being organised and angry. I'm not condoning some of the behaviour, but it shows that there still is an element of resistance.

I just wish they had a better cause than: "We want want skunk" [think this was right?]


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

BTW surely this is Lambeth Quarter? Everywhere is a quarter these days.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

FYI
BLACK PRINCE ROAD, SE1 - ROUTE 360: Buses are subject to diversion and delay due to a police incident on Black Prince Road, SE1. Route 360 is diverted w/b from Kennington Road, ahead Kennington Road, right Kennington Lane, left Durham Road, right Harleyford Road, left South Lambeth Road to line of route. Route 360 is diverted e/b from Wandsworth Road, right Kennington Lane, left Kennington Road to line of route.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2015)

Did anyone witness the bike brigade last night? I did at Brixton Water lane. It was immense.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did anyone witness the bike brigade last night? I did at Brixton Water lane. It was immense.



If it was about nine o'clock I heard it from outside the Hand in Hand, who had a very good Halloween Disco on.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 1, 2015)

CH1 not really interested in defending the Greens but Jenny Jones has always been the Frank Field reactionary fuckwit of the party.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 1, 2015)

BCBlues said:


> If it was about nine o'clock I heard it from outside the Hand in Hand, who had a very good Halloween Disco on.


I think it was around 9/10pm. Was bonkers...masked bikers.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 1, 2015)

That man arrested for the sex assaults has been bailed ffs.

Man bailed after eight 'linked' sex assaults in Clapham area - BBC News


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did anyone witness the bike brigade last night? I did at Brixton Water lane. It was immense.



Yes, I was out on Brixton Hill when they came past.  Something to do with BikeRideTV or something.  There's plenty of videos on Twitter and a video from their ride last year.  Funnily enough, not seen anything on news about it, but plenty on the nonsense in Kennington


----------



## leanderman (Nov 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> CH1 I was thinking something similar. It shows that it is a misconception to think about yoof as not being organised and angry. I'm not condoning some of the behaviour, but it shows that there still is an element of resistance.
> 
> I just wish they had a better cause than: "We want want skunk" [think this was right?]



You wait until they hear that the Brixton KFC is shut for 12 days.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 1, 2015)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I was out on Brixton Hill when they came past.  Something to do with BikeRideTV or something.  There's plenty of videos on Twitter and a video from their ride last year.  Funnily enough, not seen anything on news about it, but plenty on the nonsense in Kennington



Hundreds of bikers shut down London streets in Halloween rideout


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Hundreds of bikers shut down London streets in Halloween rideout


It just goes to show how boring and unrepressive it is in Cameron's Britain. Unless its completely obnoxious they tolerate it and tell you they are tolerating it. Now only outright wanton misbehaviour gets you noticed. if you're a pleb that is.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2015)

Bike rave up on Streatham Common; traditional rave up and scrap with police at Black Prince Road


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2015)

manter said:
			
		

> That was like that weeks ago. I walked past and wondered what had happened. Loads of families outside so I assumed it wasn't police because you'd have to be pretty bloody stupid to take them down while the families watched



Hmm, cheers for clarification on date. The police claim it wasn't them and say they "are investigating."


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> That man arrested for the sex assaults has been bailed ffs.
> Man bailed after eight 'linked' sex assaults in Clapham area - BBC News



Det Sgt Gordon Barclay, leading the investigation, said: "We would still like to advise women to remain vigilant when travelling at night." Great.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Be sober, be vigilant

Glenda Jackson said that many times as a catchphrase in a TV play about nuns - what was it called now?

source 1Peter5v8: _"Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour"_

Edit: ah yes an adaption Muriel Spark’s novel The Abbess of Crewe: A Modern Morality Tale (1974)
based on Watergate apparently - and adapted for American audiences as the film Nasty Habits transposed from Crewe to Phildelpha.

Thought you might like to know that.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Thought you might like to know that.


undecided


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

bimble said:


> Det Sgt Gordon Barclay, leading the investigation, said: "We would still like to advise women to remain vigilant when travelling at night." Great.



What should he have said?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 2, 2015)

There was a 9th on Saturday, off Landor Road - so either they arrested the wrong person, or he's a total idiot.


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There was a 9th on Saturday, off Landor Road - so either they arrested the wrong person, or he's a total idiot.



Or a copycat?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 2, 2015)

or that.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What should he have said?


I don't understand the rules about bail, I mean, why did this person get bail ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2015)

bimble said:


> I don't understand the rules about bail, I mean, why did this person get bail ?



What does that have to do with what I asked you?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think it was around 9/10pm. Was bonkers...masked bikers.



Hundreds of bikers shut down London streets in Halloween rideout


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

yes there's a thread here:

Hallowe'en Rideout - all those bikes!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Vintage cars drive through Brixton:

















Vintage vehicles drive through the Brixton fog at the annual London to Brighton Veteran Car Run


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Foggy scenes:
















A foggy post-Halloween Sunday around Brixton – in pictures


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll have to check this out soon: Brixton Advice Centre launches new visual arts installation to coincide with Black History Month 2015


----------



## Angellic (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe not the best thread for this but looks like the Garden Bridge will go ahead.
London's garden bridge back from the brink as funding deal reached


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2015)

What a night that was! Some Halloween party pics: 































Halloween party scenes around Brixton – Railway, Dogstar and Club 414


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Winot said:


> Or a copycat?


Might be possible to check the probability of this. The police are supposed to keep detailed publicly available records of sex related crime.

Not sure how you get at them mind. They used to read it all out and give handouts at the late lamented Police Consultative Group.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Might be possible to check the probability of this. The police are supposed to keep detailed publicly available records of sex related crime.
> 
> Not sure how you get at them mind. They used to read it all out and give handouts at the late lamented Police Consultative Group.


From the Guardian here.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 2, 2015)

bimble said:


> I don't understand the rules about bail, I mean, why did this person get bail ?


usually because they don't have enough on him...they ran out of time..I mean, god forbid, he might be innocent...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Not so misty tonight but Sunday night was real pea souper stuff!


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> usually because they don't have enough on him...they ran out of time..I mean, god forbid, he might be innocent...


ok, fair enough, that's true.


Nanker Phelge said:


> What does that have to do with what I asked you?


 Somebody here posted some practical advice a couple of pages ago, things like - if at all possible try not to walk home alone at night.
When the officer advised women to 'be vigilant' , without any suggestions as to positive steps, maybe it's just me but I can't help feeling like I'm being advised to be afraid, as if this attacker would be put off by vigilance, or sensible shoes, which I resent, though I know that's not the intention.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

bimble said:


> ok, fair enough, that's true.
> Somebody here posted some practical advice a couple of pages ago, things like - if at all possible try not to walk home alone at night.
> When the officer advised women to 'be vigilant' , without any suggestions as to positive steps, maybe it's just me but I can't help feeling like I'm being advised to be afraid, as if this attacker would be put off by vigilance, or sensible shoes, which I resent, though I know that's not the intention.


Be aware, don't get pissed and wonder out alone (although this menace seems  to strike early on in the evenings); don't wear your headphones and walk around oblivious.


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Be aware, don't get pissed and wonder out alone (although this menace seems  to strike early on in the evenings); don't wear your headphones and walk around oblivious.


That's not my sort of thing anyway but yes, agreed, complete obliviousness is not the best idea.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> usually because they don't have enough on him...they ran out of time..I mean, god forbid, he might be innocent...


Also the one who continued to be detained could be involved in one or more unrelated offences/issues.

As I understand it many burglary "clear-ups" are on the basis of asking for 40 other offences to be taken into consideration. That sort of interrogation must take time.


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 3, 2015)

Apparently a new Sainsbury's local will open opposite the Crown & Anchor. Like that was needed..


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

kalibuzz said:


> Apparently a new Sainsbury's local will open opposite the Crown & Anchor. Like that was needed..


At least the unit won't stand empty for 7 years like some.
Always look on the bright side of life!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Photos of Brockwell Park looking lovely and autumnal:
















Brockwell Park basks in beautiful autumnal sunshine on the first day of November


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

And here's that (unfinished) Brixton Food Court:
















Brixton Food Court – a new street market underway in Atlantic Road


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

Another 24 year old man has been arrested in connection with sex attacks in the local area:

Man Arrested Over South London Sex Attacks


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

I see that the Landlord Law Blog has picked up on the Haarts spamboard adventure recently; 


> *Spam boards*
> We recently saw the practices of Haarts, a high street chain, placing what are effectively ‘Spam boards’ outside properties in Brixton  which appeared at first glance to advertise local events.
> 
> Trouble was the sign boards were placed in front of properties that Haarts had nothing to do with, including council estates and were advertising spurious events with Haart as the most visible word on the board.
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I see that the Landlord Law Blog has picked up on the Haarts spamboard adventure recently;


Does this really mean what it says?

Only one board per property is allowed.
Because if it does Lambeth are really falling down on 316 in a road nearby.

That was a while ago. I think there are 5 estate agents boards now.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Does this really mean what it says?
> 
> Only one board per property is allowed.
> Because if it does Lambeth are really falling down on 316 in a road nearby.


He sounds like he'd know: 





> Ben is an enforcement officer for a London Local Authority, a housing law trainer, an author on housing law who writes for the Guardian & occasionally pops up wittering away on TV. He also runs Easy Law Trainingwith Tessa & Graeme.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 3, 2015)

editor said:


> And here's that (unfinished) Brixton Food Court:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I walked past this morning. It's a strange one to me. Following the failure of the Granville market when it was only open the 2 busiest days it doesn't seem like a sensible business plan to open something similar in November and try to keep it running 7 days a week.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 3, 2015)

Brixton shop worker shot in the face during robbery

Brixton shop worker shot in face during robbery - BBC News


----------



## Maharani (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Brixton shop worker shot in the face during robbery
> 
> Brixton shop worker shot in face during robbery - BBC News


Yeah, just heard this on the radio...poor bloke.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I walked past this morning. It's a strange one to me. Following the failure of the Granville market when it was only open the 2 busiest days it doesn't seem like a sensible business plan to open something similar in November and try to keep it running 7 days a week.


It's in a better location (although it's a funny shape), but if they don't get some NIMBY twat moaning about noise after 7pm, maybe they'll get to do something interesting there.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 3, 2015)

has anyone been to Brixton Bloc recently?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2015)

Great response from the community here: 
Brixton pellet gun robbery: customers set up crowdfunding appeal to help injured shopkeeper


----------



## han (Nov 3, 2015)

Fvcking hell, what utter bastards. Glad to see the community getting together on this.
I hope they catch the fVckers.


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

This is happening now at the place that was the Kids Company centre on Kenbury Rd until it got shut down amongst all those headlines. (only noticed today and I walk past it a lot so maybe very new).


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 3, 2015)

If anyone needs some nostalgic garden furniture with dubious stains the Queen's Head's picnic tables from the back garden are outside, with a sign saying 'take me home'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Brixton shop worker shot in the face during robbery
> 
> Brixton shop worker shot in face during robbery - BBC News



Pretty sure there's been numerous incidents at that shop over the years.  Such a shame


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

han said:


> Fvcking hell, what utter bastards. Glad to see the community getting together on this.
> I hope they catch the fVckers.


The total raised has gone from £94 to £570 since I posted that article which is good to hear. 

Donation page: Click here to support Help the Brixton Hill Shopkeeper by Emily Howell


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2015)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pretty sure there's been numerous incidents at that shop over the years.  Such a shame


At about 5.30 this morning I went to my local 24hr shop (because I'm an insomniac who needed milk for more tea) .. I was a tiny bit edgy because the crazy sex attacker story, but when I opened the door to the little shop where the man has been standing alone all night behind the till I realised how scared I would be to have his job, how vulnerable it must feel. What a sad world, that's my cheery comment for this rainy November morning. Upcheered a bit by the donations page above though.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 4, 2015)

bimble said:


> At about 5.30 this morning I went to my local 24hr shop (because I'm an insomniac who needed milk for more tea) .. I was a tiny bit edgy because the crazy sex attacker story, but when I opened the door to the little shop where the man has been standing alone all night behind the till I realised how scared I would be to have his job, how vulnerable it must feel. What a sad world, that's my cheery comment for this rainy November morning. Upcheered a bit by the donations page above though.


24 year old now charged with 8 of the attacks. Details here


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2015)

MrSki said:


> 24 year old now charged with 8 of the attacks. Details here


Clicking 'like;' feels wrong but thank you for that.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

One of my random photo pieces:












The dumped and discarded beds, chairs and sofas of Brixton (and how to dispose of them properly)


----------



## irf520 (Nov 4, 2015)

I like that one at the "jaunty angle". It's art, innit!


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 4, 2015)

Just saw an ugly spectacle on Coldharbour Lane - a group of burly, white plain clothes Police being very heavy handed with a small black teenage boy. They took him down in the middle of the road, cuffed him and put him against the wall of the Ritzy. Then there was a shout of "don't fucking move' and the boy was slammed against the wall. Passers by were upset and started haranguing the Police. After searching the boy the Police let him go. I don't know what to think. No doubt the Police will say they had a legitimate reason to search the boy, and they would have been gentle with him if he hadn't tried to run. But it was impossible to say whether he had actually tried to run. And how would they have treated the boy if he had been white?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2015)

MrSki said:


> 24 year old now charged with 8 of the attacks. Details here



Pleased he's been detained and not bailed


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2015)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pleased he's been detained and not bailed


me too. vigilance levels can return to normal when I walk to the 24 hr shop in my pyjamas & wellies..


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

editor said:


> The total raised has gone from £94 to £570 since I posted that article which is good to hear.
> 
> Donation page: Click here to support Help the Brixton Hill Shopkeeper by Emily Howell


How odd. That page seems to have vanished now.


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2015)

editor said:


> How odd. That page seems to have vanished now.


this came not long ago:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 4, 2015)

bimble said:


> this came not long ago:
> View attachment 79123


good I did wonder how you can trust some random unknown person with money like that.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 4, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Just saw an ugly spectacle on Coldharbour Lane - a group of burly, white plain clothes Police being very heavy handed with a small black teenage boy. They took him down in the middle of the road, cuffed him and put him against the wall of the Ritzy. Then there was a shout of "don't fucking move' and the boy was slammed against the wall. Passers by were upset and started haranguing the Police. After searching the boy the Police let him go. I don't know what to think. No doubt the Police will say they had a legitimate reason to search the boy, and they would have been gentle with him if he hadn't tried to run. But it was impossible to say whether he had actually tried to run. And how would they have treated the boy if he had been white?


That is against guidelines. They are not supposed to do searches in a public place.

However evidence suggests it may be better for the person being searched, as cameras in the back of police vans tend to spontaneously stop working etc.
Seems to me the police are getting a bit uperty these days.

Funding cut, lost their moral compass. Wouldn't fancy being picked up in a state of mania or paranoid schizophrenia.


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Wouldn't fancy being picked up in a state of mania or paranoid schizophrenia.


Me neither but don't think either of us are the target market for that sort of thing, lucky us.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> That is against guidelines. They are not supposed to do searches in a public place.
> 
> However evidence suggests it may be better for the person being searched, as cameras in the back of police vans tend to spontaneously stop working etc.
> Seems to me the police are getting a bit uperty these days.
> ...



"Back in the day" ('70s-'80s), if I saw someone (black or white) being SUSed, I used to go over and conspicuously watch the OB, and if I had a pen and paper on me, take notes too. Sometimes this meant that I got searched/jostled too, but frankly I didn't give a fuck. By the time I was out of my teens, I'd seen most of my mates (and myself) SUSed for no better reason than being young and male, so making the OB sweat (and maybe cease hassling the person they'd stopped) was well worth it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 4, 2015)

bimble said:


> Me neither but don't think either of us are the target market for that sort of thing, lucky us.



IMO, the current target market, in order of precedence, is: young black males; young males who look "Asian" or "Middle Eastern"; young white working class males.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 5, 2015)

bimble said:


> this came not long ago:
> View attachment 79123


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 5, 2015)

The old pub on Stockwell Green / Sidney Road /. Stockwell Road finally appears to be getting a downstairs tenant.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> The old pub on Stockwell Green / Sidney Road /. Stockwell Road finally appears to be getting a downstairs tenant.


The Plug? It was a good name for a pub next to a Plumbase.

EJ Thribb (93½)


----------



## bimble (Nov 5, 2015)

Question: When your local 99p shop shuts down, is that gentrification or the opposite ? 
(not the brixton one the one in camberwell)


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2015)

bimble said:


> Question: When your local 99p shop shuts down, is that gentrification or the opposite ?
> (not the brixton one the one in camberwell)


Gentrification. They are being taken over by Poundland.


----------



## LadyV (Nov 5, 2015)

bimble said:


> Question: When your local 99p shop shuts down, is that gentrification or the opposite ?
> (not the brixton one the one in camberwell)


Well that's a shame, the 99p store in Camberwell is much better than the one in Brixton. That said for seasonal fluff, Halloween, Easter, etc Poundland does seem to have better stuff and Poundworld in Peckham is even better. God what have I come to that I'm comparing pound shops?!


----------



## bimble (Nov 5, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Well that's a shame, the 99p store in Camberwell is much better than the one in Brixton. That said for seasonal fluff, Halloween, Easter, etc Poundland does seem to have better stuff and Poundworld in Peckham is even better. God what have I come to that I'm comparing pound shops?!


I hope pound shop, or any shop really, takes over the place, there are quite a few empties in that little parade at the moment. The little 1.02p independent shop across the way looked cheerful today though.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Plug? It was a good name for a pub next to a Plumbase.


I can remember being in another pub on a saturday night during the chemical 90s  when it was squatted and partied. "All the Es are down the plug" I remember hearing.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2015)

By Christ, if I get one more press release for a graffiti street art branded venture claiming deep connections with the local community delivered from an upmarket, big-client-laden Hoxton PR agency I'm going to have a mentasm.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Well that's a shame, the 99p store in Camberwell is much better than the one in Brixton. That said for seasonal fluff, Halloween, Easter, etc Poundland does seem to have better stuff and Poundworld in Peckham is even better. God what have I come to that I'm comparing pound shops?!


I'm a fan.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm a fan.



99p Brixton is a mess and always stinks- unlike its sister store in Camberwell. Poundland Brixton is more organised.


----------



## se5 (Nov 5, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Well that's a shame, the 99p store in Camberwell is much better than the one in Brixton. That said for seasonal fluff, Halloween, Easter, etc Poundland does seem to have better stuff and Poundworld in Peckham is even better. God what have I come to that I'm comparing pound shops?!



Its inflation hitting the hard working families of Camberwell as its going to be a Poundland - they were beginning to put in the green shelving etc when I walked past earlier. Its opening on Saturday at 9am and acccording to a sign that was up until yesterday the first 50 or maybe 100 people in to the shop on Saturday will get £5 Poundland vouchers which will be nice.

I imagine longer term either the Poundland or 99p shop in Brixton will shut as following the merger Poundland have stated that they will turn all the 99s into £1s - Poundland gets final clearance for 99p Stores takeover


----------



## bimble (Nov 5, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 99p Brixton is a mess and always stinks- unlike its sister store in Camberwell. Poundland Brixton is more organised.


Weep for her then, for she is no more (at least from what I saw today). I'm a bit bereft myself.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 5, 2015)

editor said:


> By Christ, if I get one more press release for a graffiti street art branded venture claiming deep connections with the local community delivered from an upmarket, big-client-laden Hoxton PR agency I'm going to have a mentasm.



Hoxton - it's where all the Cool Kidz are, dontcha know?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2015)

irf520 said:


> Hoxton - it's where all the Cool Kidz are, dontcha know?


I don't feel I can name the particular bunch who are using this swishy PR agency but it sure as hell doesn't fit with the 'street' image they're trying to portray - but then that's commonplace these days. Just about all of the new businesses in the Village, Market Row, Pop etc come with enough of a budget to hire in these people.

I tend to take far more notice - and feel more inclined to help out - when it's the actual people running the business getting in touch rather than some superhip buzzword-pumping agency.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 5, 2015)

a little cross posting from the bus anorak thread -

Plans as yet a bit vague, but suggestion that there will be a one day operation of Routemasters and other aged buses on London route 159 on Wednesday 9 December to mark 10 years since the last day of regular service

There will also be some Routemasters out on Sat 12 December on the 159 route, but this will be invited guests of bus owners rather than a public event.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

It happened at Lewes Bonfire night.


----------



## ash (Nov 6, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It happened at Lewes Bonfire night.
> View attachment 79204



Like - but shame about all the phones  detracting from the flaming torches


----------



## elmpp (Nov 6, 2015)

editor said:


> By Christ, if I get one more press release for a graffiti street art branded venture claiming deep connections with the local community delivered from an upmarket, big-client-laden Hoxton PR agency I'm going to have a mentasm.


What's your email address


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Routemasters and other aged buses on London route 159 on Wednesday 9 December to mark 10 years since the last day of regular service



*mini panic attack that it's already ten years ago*


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 6, 2015)

elmpp said:


> What's your email address


----------



## Winot (Nov 6, 2015)

teuchter said:


> *mini panic attack that it's already ten years ago*



I briefly thought that then remembered that I have a child born that year so have plenty of other ways of feeling old.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 6, 2015)

teuchter said:


> *mini panic attack that it's already ten years ago*


My immediate reaction, exactly.


----------



## se5 (Nov 6, 2015)

I see Dulwich Hamlets is in the list of  top 6 hipsters' football clubs  in todays paper - The Joy of Six: hipsters' favourite football clubs | Barry Glendenning


----------



## Maharani (Nov 6, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see Dulwich Hamlets is in the list of  top 6 hipsters' football clubs  in todays paper - The Joy of Six: hipsters' favourite football clubs | Barry Glendenning


editor? 

I've been to the ground a few times now and I don't see hipsters.  Young, left leaning, mainly white (definitely), impassioned people I have seen. But no hipsters.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> editor?
> 
> I've been to the ground a few times now and I don't see hipsters.  Young, left leaning, mainly white (definitely), impassioned people I have seen. But no hipsters.



Lazy journalism.   Guardian hacks rehashing old stories to fill their quotation of tedious Hipster lists that they have to churn out every week. 

Having said that, at least they appear to have conceded their last article on us was bollocks (at the end)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Lazy journalism.   Guardian hacks rehashing old stories to fill their quotation of tedious Hipster lists that they have to churn out every week.
> 
> Having said that, at least they appear to have conceded their last article on us was bollocks (at the end)


However irritating the lazy journalism is, the regular national publicity will keep the pressure up on Hadley's to do the right thing. And if that means being called a hipster then so be it.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> However irritating the lazy journalism is, the regular national publicity will keep the pressure up on Hadley's to do the right thing. And if that means being called a hipster then so be it.



Very true.  A leading German footy magazine described by sideburns as being grey yesterday.  Something I am going to have to live with


----------



## Maharani (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Very true.  A leading German footy magazine described by sideburns as being grey yesterday.  Something I am going to have to live with


_your _sideburns?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> _your _sideburns?



Yep!  I roughly translated it - 4th paragraph. 

Dulwich Hamlet article in 11freunde.de


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> editor?
> 
> I've been to the ground a few times now and I don't see hipsters.  Young, left leaning, mainly white (definitely), impassioned people I have seen. But no hipsters.


"but it is the fairly recent surge of support led by south London Nathan Barley types that has ensured Dulwich Hamlet have "







I'm not seeing too many Nathan Barleys here. It's just more sloppy, stereotyping journalism  from someone who clearly has no fucking idea of the club's actual overall demographic, but - hey! - it's all publicity for the club.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2015)

Support your local campaigns!







Brixton fundraising campaign t-shirts for sale now – get them before they’re gone!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> editor?
> I've been to the ground a few times now and I don't see hipsters.  Young, left leaning, mainly white (definitely), impassioned people I have seen. But no hipsters.


Did you see any gentry? I think that's more important.


----------



## bimble (Nov 6, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Did you see any gentry? I think that's more important.


Hard to tell now everyone's got one of those knockoff barbour jackets.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Support your local campaigns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought the middle one said Rave Cressingham Gardens for a minute. 

Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2015)

New Selecter single (which is not them at the their best) video filmed in Lambeth

_The video was filmed in two evocative locations in South London: Clapham’s Rectory Grove housing co-op, on the last day before residents were evicted by Lambeth Council; and Brixton Railway Arches, where thriving artistic communities are desperately fighting eviction by Network Rail, who wish to install expensive retail chains in their place._


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> editor?
> 
> I've been to the ground a few times now and I don't see hipsters.  Young, left leaning, mainly white (definitely), impassioned people I have seen. But no hipsters.



They look like hipsters in a lot of the photos.

If it looks like a hipsters and walks like a hipster, and it's bearded, it's a hipster.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They look like hipsters in a lot of the photos.
> 
> If it looks like a hipsters and walks like a hipster, and it's bearded, it's a hipster.


Oh behave!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 6, 2015)

the Trinitys fireworks have been cancelled following an intervention by the authorities


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the Trinitys fireworks have been cancelled following an intervention by the authorities


Boooooo 

Thought it would be too busy as the council one is cancelled?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Boooooo
> 
> Thought it would be too busy as the council one is cancelled?


I reckon that's probably it. Local business tries to pick up the slack Big Society style and then gets a slapdown. No doubt they're now a whole load of cash down.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the Trinitys fireworks have been cancelled following an intervention by the authorities


You will have to come to Loughborough Park. they usually seems to have a large unofficial one here.
Unless the authorities are ready to rumble, having sorted out Anonymous and the Halloween rave.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Having a beard does not make one a Hipster.  In fact I don't think any self respecting hipster would be seen at DHFC.  It is far too mainstream after the constant exposure in the national papers and beyond.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2015)

No one likes being outed as a hipster...but if the cap fits....hat's life...


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2015)

March tomorrow: 
March to Save The Libraries to assemble in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sat 7th Nov 10.30am


----------



## bimble (Nov 6, 2015)

It made me smile a lot when I found this so am going to cross post it (if that's the right word):

Did You Know that our deputy leader (of Lambeth Council) is an acclaimed actor? 







www.imogenwalker.com


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

You mean like this?


----------



## bimble (Nov 6, 2015)

What the bloody hell have you just made me watch, twice?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 6, 2015)

editor said:


> By Christ, if I get one more press release for a graffiti street art branded venture claiming deep connections with the local community delivered from an upmarket, big-client-laden Hoxton PR agency I'm going to have a mentasm.


 What's opening? It might be good despite the PR stuff...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 6, 2015)

CH1 I see your Imogen, and I raise you the Poster Boy in his kitchen:



Incidentally that Imogen actress thing is interesting. Cllr Matthew Bennett attempted to take the piss out of Green Cllr Scott Ainslie at Full Council last year for... being an actor.


----------



## billythefish (Nov 6, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They look like hipsters in a lot of the photos.
> 
> If it looks like a hipsters and walks like a hipster, and it's bearded, it's a hipster.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> CH1 I see your Imogen, and I raise you the Poster Boy in his kitchen:
> 
> Incidentally that Imogen actress thing is interesting. Cllr Matthew Bennett attempted to take the piss out of Green Cllr Scott Ainslie at Full Council last year for... being an actor.



That is quite charming. And old - I mean he looks thin and younger and everything IINM.

We all make embarrassing films though (don't we?). What would my colleagues & opponents make of this if I was leader or deputy leader of the council?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2015)

When was Black Friday again? Will we be getting a Black Friday cocktail competition between S &S and Eckovision?


----------



## bimble (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm waiting to re-elect you CH1 if you wear your mumu.


----------



## gdubz (Nov 7, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> The old pub on Stockwell Green / Sidney Road /. Stockwell Road finally appears to be getting a downstairs tenant.


An upmarket interior designer, no less....


----------



## Smick (Nov 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> When was Black Friday again? Will we be getting a Black Friday cocktail competition between S &S and Eckovision?


Black Friday the American retail bonanza? I think it's the day after American Thanksgiving so it should be a few weeks.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> Black Friday the American retail bonanza? I think it's the day after American Thanksgiving so it should be a few weeks.


They are already raving about it in City AM. Make or break time for firms like Argos apparently.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 7, 2015)

Just leaving this here....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

elmpp said:


> What's your email address



elmppfuckspigeons@gmail.com


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> elmppfuckspigeons@gmail.com



Building a sense of community one carefully calibrated insult at a time.



ViolentPanda said:


> When I abuse someone, the abuse is generally carefully calibrated, and I don't resort to it "often".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Building a sense of community one carefully calibrated insult at a time.



I really do want to build a community that elmpp (and you) are part of.

Fulfilling a community role as "village idiots".


----------



## deadringer (Nov 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I really do want to build a community that elmpp (and you) are part of.
> 
> Fulfilling a community role as "village idiots".



I believe this charming young fellow



ddraig said:


> "look at my wad!"



May have already cornered that market


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 7, 2015)

Bit mean VP. You're welcome in my community any time


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 7, 2015)

The Blues Kitchen (Acre Lane) looks alright on the inside


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks like exactly what you need, bit more fresh lobster. But yes, kind of beautiful in a film set sort of way.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 7, 2015)

billythefish said:


>



Is this in Cardiff?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2015)

It's outside every pub in Britain with a manager who takes their humorous sign inspiration from what they saw posted on facebook the day before.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> The Blues Kitchen (Acre Lane) looks alright on the inside


It looks so good I might become the Acre Lane equivalent of "The Lady in the Van"


----------



## stockwelljonny (Nov 8, 2015)

gdubz said:


> An upmarket interior designer, no less....


Really? For fucks sake. Have been waiting 10 years for it to re open and it's a fucking shop selling curtains :-O


----------



## gdubz (Nov 9, 2015)

Shrek signs for charlton


----------



## gdubz (Nov 9, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Shrek signs for charlton


And I still can't work out how to post a pic....I'll get my coat...


----------



## gdubz (Nov 9, 2015)

gdubz said:


> And I still can't work out how to post a pic....I'll get my coat...


----------



## gdubz (Nov 9, 2015)

Ffs


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 9, 2015)

Had Sunday lunch at the Duke of Edinburgh yesterday. I had lamb, missus had chicken and there was also a veg option (including veggie gravy) beef and a fish option. Would recommend it


----------



## gdubz (Nov 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Had Sunday lunch at the Duke of Edinburgh yesterday. I had lamb, missus had chicken and there was also a veg option (including veggie gravy) beef and a fish option. Would recommend it


Post a picture?!


----------



## ash (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all
I'm looking for cafes that are open early 7.00/7.30 hopefully with wifi does anyone have any suggestions -thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that f Mondays on Brixton hill is open at that time


----------



## concerned1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone have a date for when the Hip Hop Chip Shop is opening  or has it opened already?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 10, 2015)

concerned1 said:


> Anyone have a date for when the Hip Hop Chip Shop is opening  or has it opened already?


Should be open by now, first week of November was it's PR claim


----------



## Ms T (Nov 11, 2015)

concerned1 said:


> Anyone have a date for when the Hip Hop Chip Shop is opening  or has it opened already?


It opened yesterday I think. Was open when I walked past last night.


----------



## Gniewosz (Nov 11, 2015)

ash said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking for cafes that are open early 7.00/7.30 hopefully with wifi does anyone have any suggestions -thanks


San Marinos is your best bet in Brixton.
And possibly the Blackbird Bakery in Herne Hill.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a little cross posting from the bus anorak thread -
> 
> Plans as yet a bit vague, but suggestion that there will be a one day operation of Routemasters and other aged buses on London route 159 on Wednesday 9 December to mark 10 years since the last day of regular service
> 
> There will also be some Routemasters out on Sat 12 December on the 159 route, but this will be invited guests of bus owners rather than a public event.


 
update

plan is for the Wednesday 9th thing to run approx lunchtime to early evening (8 pm-ish) - buses every 10 minutes between Marble Arch and Lambeth North, with every other bus (i.e. bus every 20 minutes) running through to Brixton Station.

this will be a free operation (the interface between Oyster Card and 1950s ticket machines is a bit complex...)

Slightly more here.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 11, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> update
> 
> plan is for the Wednesday 9th thing to run approx lunchtime to early evening (8 pm-ish) - buses every 10 minutes between Marble Arch and Lambeth North, with every other bus (i.e. bus every 20 minutes) running through to Brixton Station.
> 
> ...


free you say? free!


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

Where can I go for passport pics? Preferably not the post office. 

Thanks!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where can I go for passport pics? Preferably not the post office.
> Thanks!


Snappy Snaps at Butterfly Walk Camberwell Green are £4.99 according to their window.
Brixton places are around £8 AFAIK.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

What? £8 wtf! I need to get them done in Brixton though.


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What? £8 wtf! I need to get them done in Brixton though.


Junction Pharmacy man does them, I think it was £4 and he was good with photophobes.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

bimble said:


> Junction Pharmacy man does them, I think it was £4 and he was good with photophobes.


Where's that?


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where's that?


I need central Brixton if possible.


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Where's that?


182 coldharbour lane (loughborough junction).


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 12, 2015)

There's some really good online ones where they'll resize the image and post it to you for a fiver. Have a google


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> There's some really good online ones where they'll resize the image and post it to you for a fiver. Have a google


Oooh, didn't think of that. Thanks!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 12, 2015)

Studio 73 in Brixton Market does passport pics, I think.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Studio 73 in Brixton Market does passport pics, I think.


That's the £8 one I think. Because you get 6 small photos and one large one. All designed to make your photo and financial experience fit the paper their copier machine uses.


----------



## LadyV (Nov 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I need central Brixton if possible.


Isn't there a photo-me booth at the Acre Lane Tesco?


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 12, 2015)

The council seems to be going back on its promises to the Brixton Windmill education programme. 
Petition here:
Lambeth council: Don’t let Brixton Windmill’s education programme grind to a halt


----------



## Maharani (Nov 12, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Isn't there a photo-me booth at the Acre Lane Tesco?


Not sure...I feel that I can see them everywhere now!  I've just ordered online so fingers crossed.  Thanks urbs.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 12, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> The council seems to be going back on its promises to the Brixton Windmill education programme.
> Petition here:
> Lambeth council: Don’t let Brixton Windmill’s education programme grind to a halt



Which will be the second HLF contract they'll have broken.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

Great to see local bands Misty Milly and the Severed Limb at the 10 Club last night.













Brixton showcase at the 100 Club with Misty Miller and Severed Limb performing at the legendary London venue – photos


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 12, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> The council seems to be going back on its promises to the Brixton Windmill education programme.
> Petition here:
> Lambeth council: Don’t let Brixton Windmill’s education programme grind to a halt



Everyone had worked so hard on this project  - our Education Officer, The Friends of Windmill Gardens, volunteers and local schools, that it would be a travesty for it to close in the year the Windmill celebrates is 200th birthday. Almost 3,000 school children have taken part since it started. 
Please take a moment to check out our petition and sign it if you agree.
Thanks!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Nov 12, 2015)

AAAARGH! Earlier this evening [5.15pm ish] I was walking home and bumped into a pal at the bottom of Tunstall Road / opposite the Tube exit. In 10 minutes we must have seen 20 rats running around that pedestrianised area, even running into Subway to steal discarded sandwich parts! There is a nest at the foot of one of the trees where they were popping in and out. Pal alerted the Subway manager, who didn't seem concerned. I've emailed Lambeth Food Health and Safety. I'm not especially squeamish about rats or mice, but there were so many, and so bold, and so... zoom-y! All the passers-by [and sitters-down] who saw them reacted on a gamut from amazement to horror... Anyone have any experience of Lambeth and public rat infestations...?


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

kikiscrumbles said:


> zoom-y!


zoom-y ness is the only way to survive now, in zone 2. . We're all in it together.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Comradely news...


----------



## bimble (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone know what the bloody hell this is ? 
(they emailed announcing their existence, no idea what I'm subscribed to)
 
South Pole Saloon | Opening November 20th


----------



## LadyV (Nov 13, 2015)

T


bimble said:


> Anyone know what the bloody hell this is ?
> (they emailed announcing their existence, no idea what I'm subscribed to)
> View attachment 79578
> South Pole Saloon | Opening November 20th


That is remarkably random but kind of on my way home, if I remember I'll go have a recce


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 13, 2015)

Popes Road isn't it? Sorry I meant Valencia Place


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2015)

500 capacity venue

OFFICIAL LAUNCH WEEKEND - WEEK 1: SOUTH POLE SALOON - BRIXTON | Facebook


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> 500 capacity venue
> 
> OFFICIAL LAUNCH WEEKEND - WEEK 1: SOUTH POLE SALOON - BRIXTON | Facebook


might be just the place for buscador to wear her polar bear suit. Strangely she doesn't get many opportunites to pad about in it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> might be just the place for buscador to wear her polar bear suit. Strangely she doesn't get many opportunites to pad about in it.





> _designed to cater to the whims of the most fantastical, playful and debaucherous guests_.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 13, 2015)

South Pole,polar bears? don't think so.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2015)

thats me and Buskie! A drafty roof top sounds just the place for fake fur and menopausal hot flushes.  I suspect we may not the organisers idea of their ideal target market.



peterkro said:


> South Pole,polar bears? don't think so.


why not, less competition from other bears for a start.  It would look less silly than hanging out with a polar bear in, say, Turtle Bay. or indeed the Commercial in Herne Hill.

Ideas for other places to take a polar bear welcome.

By the way - is this just yet another bar? or what?


----------



## peterkro (Nov 13, 2015)

Isn't there pub called the Polar Bear down Kennington way,does or did music I think.


----------



## Winot (Nov 13, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Isn't there pub called the Polar Bear down Kennington way,does or did music I think.



White Bear I think. There was/is a theatre there.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats me and Buskie! A drafty roof top sounds just the place for fake fur and menopausal hot flushes.  I suspect we may not the organisers idea of their ideal target market.
> 
> 
> why not, less competition from other bears for a start.  It would look less silly than hanging out with a polar bear in, say, Turtle Bay. or indeed the Commercial in Herne Hill.
> ...


Seems to be it must be the roof of the former Tescos supermarket. It was a car park at one time. 
Hope they are going to have a canopy or could be snow boots are required. 
I could tell you stories about that place - but only in drink.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Everyone had worked so hard on this project  - our Education Officer, The Friends of Windmill Gardens, volunteers and local schools, that it would be a travesty for it to close in the year the Windmill celebrates is 200th birthday. Almost 3,000 school children have taken part since it started.
> Please take a moment to check out our petition and sign it if you agree.
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> Done!


Thanks very much!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2015)

Mahoosive queue outside the Fridge/Electric last night for The Bug. The black-hip-hop-heroes-themed, estate-agent-owned Chip Shop didn't look that busy. Seems weird seeing a bar on that corner.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Mahoosive queue outside the Fridge/Electric last night for The Bug. The black-hip-hop-heroes-themed, estate-agent-owned Chip Shop didn't look that busy. Seems weird seeing a bar on that corner.



Is the Chip Shop not a chip shop?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2015)

edit"


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2015)

twistedAM said:


> Is the Chip Shop not a chip shop?


It's not the kind of place that I imagine most people will expect to encounter when they fancy a portion of chips or a fish supper.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2015)

In Three Little Birds now (next to 414). Nice interior, coffee good, super friendly staff - but perhaps the music is a little loud for my hunogover lug'oles, but that's just me being sensitive...


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not the kind of place that I imagine most people will expect to encounter when they fancy a portion of chips or a fish supper.



Pretty average eat-in fish and chips, for £8.50.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Pretty average eat-in fish and chips, for £8.50.


What kind of portion size were the chips? One 'small' £1.60 portion from Jimmy's Plaice is blooming huge - way more than I could ever eat on my own.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2015)

Ritzy cafe ultra rammed today. Boy, I miss Kaff.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2015)

editor said:


> What kind of portion size were the chips? One 'small' £1.60 portion from Jimmy's Plaice is blooming huge - way more than I could ever eat on my own.



Medium+. As was the fish. Enough to more than fill you up. But both lacked taste


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> Anyone know what the bloody hell this is ?
> (they emailed announcing their existence, no idea what I'm subscribed to)
> View attachment 79578
> South Pole Saloon | Opening November 20th



We did a short piece on this on Buzz back in September when the licence was first applied for.


----------



## bimble (Nov 15, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> We did a short piece on this on Buzz back in September when the licence was first applied for.


It's going to be up there?
Don't even know which smiley to choose but thank you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> It's going to be up there?
> Don't even know which smiley to choose but thank you.



Haven't followed the project since the original application. PMSL to be honest.

Plans may have changed...


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 15, 2015)

AA Gill reviewed Naughty Piglets in Brixton Water Lane today in The Sunday Times. He gave it a fairly bad review but still gave it 3/5 for food. I've been and thought it was better than he says but then I suppose I have an inferior pallet than the esteemed critic.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> AA Gill reviewed Naughty Piglets in Brixton Water Lane today in The Sunday Times. He gave it a fairly bad review but still gave it 3/5 for food. I've been and thought it was better than he says but then I suppose I have an inferior pallet than the esteemed critic.









AA Gill's pallet?


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't know when it was done, but I was very happy to see today that the section of Atlantic Road by where Kaff used to be has finally been given double yellow lines. Traffic is now a million times better on that junction.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> I don't know when it was done, but I was very happy to see today that the section of Atlantic Road by where Kaff used to be has finally been given double yellow lines. Traffic is now a million times better on that junction.


At last!

On a traffic note, an accident closed Brixton Hill both ways at water lane during rush hour this morning. Traffic Chaos. Emptied buses nose to tail all the way up to lambeth college.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> AA Gill's pallet?


You can have a 'Rib of beef, chips, béarnaise 45' for just £45 at the Naughty Piglets - with a discretionary service charge of 12.5% being added to your bill.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> You can have a 'Rib of beef, chips, béarnaise 45' for just £45 at the Naughty Piglets - with a discretionary service charge of 12.5% being added to your bill.


A dish like that is normally served for two people. So more like £22.50.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> A dish like that is normally served for two people. So more like £22.50.


Nice round £50 with that already-added 'discretionary' charge thrown in on top. Throw in some starters and add in a bottle of £50 wine (by no means their most expensive option) - and the 12.5% charge  - and it all adds up to a pretty penny.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> A dish like that is normally served for two people. So more like £22.50.


I don't think you can get it for just one person.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Nice round £50 with that already-added 'discretionary' charge thrown in on top. Throw in some starters and add in a bottle of £50 wine (by no means their most expensive option) - and the 12.5% charge  - and it all adds up to a pretty penny.


Or you can get a bottle of wine for around £20.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Or you can get a bottle of wine for around £20.


You can, but I was looking for an average cost to be fair. I think you can see the vast majority of their offerings are far, far more expensive than £20, with many way over £50.



Still, I'm sure there's no shortage of posters here lucky enough to be able to afford such prices. Which is nice, I'm sure.


----------



## Winot (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> You can, but I was looking for an average cost to be fair. I think you can see the vast majority of their offerings are far, far more expensive than £20, with many way over £50.
> 
> View attachment 79693
> 
> Still, I'm sure there's no shortage of posters here lucky enough to be able to afford such prices. Which is nice, I'm sure.



So do you think they should cater to a different market sector, or shut up shop and move to a richer area?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Winot said:


> So do you think they should cater to a different market sector, or shut up shop and move to a richer area?


I have no business advice for them.


----------



## Winot (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I have no business advice for them.



I don't think they need it, to be honest.  But you've expressed, forcefully, your dissatisfaction with the situation.  If the restaurant owners were reading your comments, they might well be asking "what have we done to piss this guy off and how can we fix it?". I'm giving you an opportunity to answer that question.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2015)

Winot said:


> So do you think they should cater to a different market sector, or shut up shop and move to a richer area?



There are of course other places in that row which cater to all kinds of budgets - Khan's for example.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2015)

So £60 for a bottle of wine. Between two. £30. I know people who spend that on seven pints of fizzy beer in an evening.


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh dear, that old chestnut, here we go again. The age old argument of the relative difference between people who can afford to spend 50 quid on a bottle of champagne or 50 quid on a gramme of charlie on a special night out....


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Winot said:


> I don't think they need it, to be honest.  But you've expressed, forcefully, your dissatisfaction with the situation.  If the restaurant owners were reading your comments, they might well be asking "what have we done to piss this guy off and how can we fix it?". I'm giving you an opportunity to answer that question.


I doubt very much if the owners of the restaurant give two flying fucks about what I think. I'm not in their target demographic.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> There are of course other places in that row which cater to all kinds of budgets - Khan's for example.


Of course there are and long may they stay there. But I don't need to spell out what often happens when nu-money rolls into previously affordable areas, do I?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

When we went in there it was around £75ish for 2 starters, 2 mains and a bottle of wine. We consider it good value as a night out when you want to do something more special than go to the pub.


----------



## LadyV (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> When we went in there it was around £75ish for 2 starters, 2 mains and a bottle of wine. We consider it good value as a night out when you want to do something more special than go to the pub.


To be fair, I think I've spent that between 2 in quite a few places in Brixton, The Courtesan or Shrub and Shutter to name but two so maybe that's now the average. Once you start adding drinks into the mix, it's always going to go up in price.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

When your judgement of a restaurant is going to be fully based on what it costs, with higher costs making it not for you, then many places will fall out of the kind of place you favour.

If you base it on the whole night as an experience, consider prices, quality of food, how skilfully it was prepared, quality of service, atmosphere then you will form a different more rounded opinion in my view.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> When we went in there it was around £75ish for 2 starters, 2 mains and a bottle of wine. We consider it good value as a night out when you want to do something more special than go to the pub.


Seems perfectly on a par with what one can expect to pay at a restaurant on a night out. Of course there are cheaper options available. And far more expensive. But most people with disposable income would certainly be able to afford such a meal out, just as they are able to afford a night out drinking in a late venue bar or nightclub.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2015)

I suppose it's really about how you choose to spend your money and where _if _you can afford the choices in the first place.


----------



## bimble (Nov 16, 2015)

What ed said. Eg) Gresham Cafe (on coldharbour lane op. barrier block) closed down today. It served hot filling food for £5.  It will (just a guess mind) become another artisanal eatery / wine bar.  This replicated enough times in a particular area means that people who don't have £30 to spend on a meal will no longer be able to get food out locally. etc etc. I know you know just saying anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2015)

Indeed. You don't need to be a 'hater' to know when too much of the same thing is not a good thing.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> What ed said. Eg) Gresham Cafe (on coldharbour lane op. barrier block) closed down today. It served hot filling food for £5.  It will (just a guess mind) become another artisanal eatery / wine bar.  This replicated enough times in a particular area means that people who don't have £30 to spend on a meal will no longer be able to get food out locally. etc etc. I know you know just saying anyway.


But who shall we blame? It's no fun unless we can blame someone.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

It's quite remarkable the way that a meal for £75 for two in Brixton no longer raises an eyebrow. 

Well, among those able to afford it, of course. To most of the people on my estate, I imagine it remains a huge amount.


----------



## elmpp (Nov 16, 2015)

How many times?


----------



## han (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> It's quite remarkable the way that a meal for £75 for two in Brixton no longer raises an eyebrow.
> 
> Well, among those able to afford it, of course. To most of the people on my estate, I imagine it remains a huge amount.



Who says it doesn't raise an eyebrow? 

It's a lot of money, yes, I agree. And I would only spend that on a meal for two if it was a special treat, like most people, I imagine.

 Normally, I'd go somewhere like Khan's, or Bravi Ragazzi, where a meal for 2 is 20 something quid. 

But lots and lots of people will spend 75 quid between 2 people, on a special night out. Whether it's food, booze, clubbing, drugs, a gig, or a combination of any of those things, that's a normal amount of money for ordinary people to spend on a special night out. 

Of course it's quite a different thing if you can afford to do that twice a week, but how many people treat themselves that often in Lambeth? 

The important thing is that the affordable places, that people go to more regularly, remain. And thankfully, there are scores of affordable places to eat out in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm in the Ritzy cafe surrounded by a load of elderly ladies all discussing their various ailments and treatments in considerable medical detail, and then going through the same for their friends. And some of the treatments sound distinctly unpleasant. Not ideal for a relaxing coffee before dinner.

Still, can't complain. It'll probably be me in a few years.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2015)

LadyV said:


> To be fair, I think I've spent that between 2 in quite a few places in Brixton, The Courtesan or Shrub and Shutter to name but two so maybe that's now the average. Once you start adding drinks into the mix, it's always going to go up in price.


It is the new average for a restaurant night out ime, for a couple of courses with wine.  The funny thing about eating out is people expect it to cost the same as it did ten years ago.  Obviously it doesn't.  We can probably expect prices to increase too as the minimum wage goes up.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 16, 2015)

Ms T said:


> The funny thing about eating out is people expect it to cost the same as it did ten years ago.  Obviously it doesn't.  We can probably expect prices to increase too as the minimum wage goes up.



So true. same goes for wine and beer.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 16, 2015)

han said:


> Who says it doesn't raise an eyebrow?
> 
> It's a lot of money, yes, I agree. And I would only spend that on a meal for two if it was a special treat, like most people, I imagine.



Couple of friends who rarely go to a pub, let alone eat out - because of cost - are going there tomorrow night for a birthday treat.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> But who shall we blame? It's no fun unless we can blame someone.


What's al the fuss about. There is still the Morleys chicken shop, Jimmy's Plaice, the Jerk establishment and the Brixton Cake shop. Enough variety for everyone I would have thought - provided it is taken home.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 16, 2015)

There are quite a few BYO restaurants dotted about. We quite like the Thai up near Clapham Junction (can't for the life of me think what it's called!) No corkage charge, it always has a great atmosphere, and it's a great way to keep costs down and have a tasty meal out.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2015)

Perhaps people should keep in mind that such restaurants are for most of us to be used on special occasions. Nobody is suggesting one gets their dinner there every evening.


----------



## LadyV (Nov 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What's al the fuss about. There is still the Morleys chicken shop, Jimmy's Plaice, the Jerk establishment and the Brixton Cake shop. Enough variety for everyone I would have thought - provided it is taken home.


Mmmmmm Jimmy's Plaice, might have to pay a visit on the way home now


----------



## LadyV (Nov 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> But who shall we blame? It's no fun unless we can blame someone.


Council for business rates, landlord for no doubt rising rent and lastly general public for not going in there enough! But mostly the first two because I fall into the last category and I don't like being blamed for stuff!


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2015)

deadringer said:


> There are quite a few BYO restaurants dotted about. We quite like the Thai up near Clapham Junction (can't for the life of me think what it's called!) No corkage charge, it always has a great atmosphere, and it's a great way to keep costs down and have a tasty meal out.


Lahore Karahi in Tooting   Very much worth the trip, takes 20 mins from Tulse Hill.

Still lamenting the loss of Brazas though, just round from Naughty Piglets.  A full rack of ribs for two, corn, fries and a bottle of cheeky Portuguese red for under £30.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2015)

75 squid on dinner for two is nuts. At the places I eat at that would get you dinner for at least six people.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Lahore Karahi in Tooting   Very much worth the trip, takes 20 mins from Tulse Hill.
> 
> Still lamenting the loss of Brazas though, just round from Naughty Piglets.  A full rack of ribs for two, corn, fries and a bottle of cheeky Portuguese red for under £30.


And Apollo Banana Leaf a bit further along Tooting High Street. £10 a head and enough to take away for the following nights dinner. 

The Thai restaurant in the village is byob too and it's the best Thai food I've had in London. Around £14ish a head including starters. 

All the Portuguese restaurants in Brixton and Stockwell are great value but I find the quality isn't good. O Cantinho used to be good but it's gone to fuck since it changed hands around this time last year.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> What ed said. Eg) Gresham Cafe (on coldharbour lane op. barrier block) closed down today. It served hot filling food for £5.  It will (just a guess mind) become another artisanal eatery / wine bar.  This replicated enough times in a particular area means that people who don't have £30 to spend on a meal will no longer be able to get food out locally. etc etc. I know you know just saying anyway.



You're assuming that those who can afford to spend "£30" or more on a meal give a fuck about locals not being able to eat cheaply. Some will, but some won't. Some will even make specious justifications for spending £20-plus on a bottle of wine to accompany their meal by chuntering on about how it's only the equivalent of 5 or 6 pints.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're assuming that those who can afford to spend "£30" or more on a meal give a fuck about locals not being able to eat cheaply. Some will, but some won't. Some will even make specious justifications for spending £20-plus on a bottle of wine to accompany their meal by chuntering on about how it's only the equivalent of 5 or 6 pints.


You have just had lots of examples  of reasonably cheap eats. Haven't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 16, 2015)

han said:


> Who says it doesn't raise an eyebrow?
> 
> It's a lot of money, yes, I agree. And I would only spend that on a meal for two if it was a special treat, like most people, I imagine.
> 
> ...



TBF though han, if people were only spending that £75-plus on "a special night out", a lot of the newer eateries in the area would have crashed and burned. I think we're in a place and time where £75-plus is seen as an acceptable cost for a middling to piddling night out for some of the habitués of nu Brixton's dining experiences, as well as elsewhere in the capital.
And those plentiful affordable places are slowly disappearing - and will continue to disappear - as leases and rents come up for renewal, and the London property bubble avoids shrinking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 16, 2015)

alcopop said:


> You have just had lots of examples  of reasonably cheap eats. Haven't you?



You've just missed the point again, haven't you?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF though han, if people were only spending that £75-plus on "a special night out", a lot of the newer eateries in the area would have crashed and burned. I think we're in a place and time where £75-plus is seen as an acceptable cost for a middling to piddling night out for some of the habitués of nu Brixton's dining experiences, as well as elsewhere in the capital.
> And those plentiful affordable places are slowly disappearing - and will continue to disappear - as leases and rents come up for renewal, and the London property bubble avoids shrinking.


If you had a couple of pints/glasses of wine and 2 courses each you could spend that in my local youngs pub quite easily. 

4 pints of ordinary is about 15 quid on its own. 

It's not just restaurants, doing anything that involves a reasonable amount of food and booze anywhere is increasingly expensive (BYOB aside)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> 75 squid on dinner for two is nuts. At the places I eat at that would get you dinner for at least six people.


I'd like to know the places you eat.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're assuming that those who can afford to spend "£30" or more on a meal give a fuck about locals not being able to eat cheaply. Some will, but some won't. Some will even make specious justifications for spending £20-plus on a bottle of wine to accompany their meal by chuntering on about how it's only the equivalent of 5 or 6 pints.


Why is it specious to compare £20 spent on a bottle of wine as opposed to £20 on pints of beer?


----------



## bimble (Nov 16, 2015)

alcopop said:


> Why is it specious to compare £20 spent on a bottle of wine as opposed to £20 on pints of beer?


How does that debate go. Sounds fascinating.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 16, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You've just missed the point again, haven't you?


What you seem  to fail to get is that you live in a big city! There are lots and lots of cheap places to eat/drink and there are more expensive places to eat and drink.

If you want to buy a car, there are cheap cars or  there are expensive cars. The existence of Porsches does not preclude the existence of Ladas.

It's a shame that everybody isn't able to buy everything they want but that's life.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> And Apollo Banana Leaf a bit further along Tooting High Street. £10 a head and enough to take away for the following nights dinner.


I went there about six months ago.  It was great, but also one of the hottest things I have eaten in my life.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I went there about six months ago.  It was great, but also one of the hottest things I have eaten in my life.


Haha yes. When they put one of those little chillies on the menu to indicate the heat, it should be treated with full respect. Who the fuck can manage a 3-chilli meal?


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to know the places you eat.



In Brixton: cafe max, Moroccan cafe, nandos, Franco manca, healthy eaters, cafe shawl


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> In Brixton: cafe max, Moroccan cafe, nandos, Franco manca, healthy eaters, cafe shawl


You'd struggle to get two courses and even one drink for £12.50 in any of those places.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> In Brixton: cafe max, Moroccan cafe, nandos, Franco manca, healthy eaters, cafe shawl


Of course you can feed 6 people for £75 if you are going to fast food restaurants and caffs.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2015)

teuchter said:


> You'd struggle to get two courses and even one drink for £12.50 in any of those places.



I disagree with  you. Cafe max - a huge plate of bacalau (spelling?), veg and potatoes sets you back a fiver x2 = a tenner. I don't drink alcohol, but I've heard that they do cheap portugese beer. 

At the Moroccan cafe, you can have a massive kofta sandwich with mint tea for five fifty. 

Shawl is probably the priciest out of that lot with a huge platter for 2 with all the injara you can eat for £16.


----------



## bimble (Nov 16, 2015)

You know, alcopop is right ! We live in a big city! So if for some unfortunate reason to do with the speed of change around where you live meaning you can no longer afford to eat out locally like you used to, why not just jump in a cab to, you know, catford or somewhere.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a very nice full breakfast for £2.99 at the Beehive last week. Served by the manager himself. No drink included unfortunately - not even a tea.
There were only 2 other customers in (at 8.20 am) - one gave me one of his tomatoes which added a nice homely touch.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Of course you can feed 6 people for £75 if you are going to fast food restaurants and caffs.



What difference does the genre of the eatery make? I pay for food that is cooked at said establishment,  where I sit down to eat it- just like a restaurant that charges £75 for two people.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> You know, alcopop is right ! We live in a big city! So if for some unfortunate reason to do with the speed of change around where you live meaning you can no longer afford to eat out locally like you used to, why not just jump in a cab to, you know, catford or somewhere.



Or a bus, even cheaper. Sometimes a change of scenery can be a good thing.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 16, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> What difference does the genre of the eatery make? I pay for food that is cooked at said establishment,  where I sit down to eat it- just like a restaurant that charges £75 for two people.


I said this earlier and it's just my opinion, fair play if you don't agree: 

"When your judgement of a restaurant is going to be fully based on what it costs, with higher costs making it not for you, then many places will fall out of the kind of place you favour.

If you base it on the whole night as an experience, consider prices, quality of food, how skilfully it was prepared, quality of service, atmosphere then you will form a different more rounded opinion in my view."


----------



## alcopop (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> You know, alcopop is right ! We live in a big city! So if for some unfortunate reason to do with the speed of change around where you live meaning you can no longer afford to eat out locally like you used to, why not just jump in a cab to, you know, catford or somewhere.


If you can afford a cab to go and eat at the local wetherspoons then cool. 

Personally I prefer to walk. 

Steak Tuesday is an unbeatable deal! (Cab or no cab)


----------



## Winot (Nov 16, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> What difference does the genre of the eatery make? I pay for food that is cooked at said establishment,  where I sit down to eat it- just like a restaurant that charges £75 for two people.



I love Franco Manca and have been eating there with the kids since it opened. But at the end of the day it's just pizza - good pizza, but it wouldn't surprise me if the mark-up and profit per head was more than at Naughty Piglets, which is a seriously accomplished foodie 'treat' place.

Also - and I really hate to nit-pick - the example given for NP was for main course and drinks for 2. FM doesn't do starters, but if you each had a pizza and salad and shared the cheapest bottle of wine, then the bill including service at FM would be about £38. 

So about half the price of NP. For pizza.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 16, 2015)

Is a kofta sandwich a meal?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 16, 2015)

Double post


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 16, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Is a kofta sandwich a meal?



Yes.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 16, 2015)

Hmm weird, why was the 'is a burger a meal' discussion so long?


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 16, 2015)

Wait a minute,  do you get metal cutlery and a chair indoors?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2015)

The scaffy boards in the Albert are working.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

Winot said:


> I love Franco Manca and have been eating there with the kids since it opened. But at the end of the day it's just pizza - good pizza, but it wouldn't surprise me if the mark-up and profit per head was more than at Naughty Piglets, which is a seriously accomplished foodie 'treat' place.
> 
> Also - and I really hate to nit-pick - the example given for NP was for main course and drinks for 2. FM doesn't do starters, but if you each had a pizza and salad and shared the cheapest bottle of wine, then the bill including service at FM would be about £38.
> 
> So about half the price of NP. For pizza.



Yep. And - not that I would order it - the rib of beef at £45 for two does not seem terrible value.

On Saturday I asked for some at a butcher and the cheapest rib section came in at an impossible £56 for 3kg.

The only time I have cooked it, it still cost £25 to feed three-ish.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 17, 2015)

3kg though. That's a lot of meat.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

Ms T said:


> 3kg though. That's a lot of meat.



Yep. Weird. Had topside instead. Then cooked it and carved it both badly!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2015)

alcopop said:


> What you seem  to fail to get is that you live in a big city! There are lots and lots of cheap places to eat/drink and there are more expensive places to eat and drink.



The cheap places I use are in Brixton station road. They are going if Network Rail have there way. 

This problem with London is that the cheap places are going. I would be more live and let live if I didnt feel that cheap London was not under threat.


----------



## bimble (Nov 17, 2015)

Was this thread always about food?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 17, 2015)

*Brixton meat trader guilty of ‘Smoke Goat’ charges

Brixton meat trader guilty of ‘Smoke Goat’ charges
*
More food-related news. Another venerable Brixton shop under attack from the Nu-Council.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 17, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> *Brixton meat trader guilty of ‘Smoke Goat’ charges
> Brixton meat trader guilty of ‘Smoke Goat’ charges*
> More food-related news. Another venerable Brixton shop under attack from the Nu-Council.


That's pathetic. I remember in 1979 they did a butcher in the arches on Atlantic Road ("Weathermen" side) for having a goat's head so old it was resplendent with green mould.

Where are their standards? This nit picking pisses me off.


----------



## Winot (Nov 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> Was this thread always about food?



Occasionally ancillary subjects like plates and cutlery are discussed.


----------



## bimble (Nov 17, 2015)

Winot said:


> Occasionally ancillary subjects like plates and cutlery are discussed.


And the price of wine versus the price of pints.


----------



## Winot (Nov 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> And the price of wine versus the price of pints.



Yeah but which weighs more - a pound of lead or a pound of feathers?


----------



## bimble (Nov 17, 2015)

Now that's more like it, proper question to argue over there.


----------



## djdando (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> You can have a 'Rib of beef, chips, béarnaise 45' for just £45 at the Naughty Piglets - with a discretionary service charge of 12.5% being added to your bill.



Do you know how much a rib of beef would cost you in a decent butcher, from a reputable source? £45 for a rib of beef (which I shared with my two mates after we shared a few small plates) which coincidently included chips and a salad is good value. 

Having said that, it is to an extent subjective, but this isn't the sort of place you go once a week like Jimmy's maybe, or Khans, or Franca Manca. For those that appreciate good, well crafted food this place is superb and is fantastic value. The chef was the sous at a Michelin star gaff before. You may not feel that 'your demographic' is their target, but you could flip that round to say that it is you who cannot appreciate this type of food. I very rarely go out drinking anymore because I find it so expensive. Id rather spend my money on a decent meal. Each to their own. 

PS. AA Gill is a c*nt.


----------



## djdando (Nov 17, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> What difference does the genre of the eatery make? I pay for food that is cooked at said establishment,  where I sit down to eat it- just like a restaurant that charges £75 for two people.



It makes a MASSIVE difference. This is what frustrates me, that video that went up about Brixton village where a local was complaining about the cost of an Honest Burger and it being unaffordable to the local. 

It's about the quality of the food being cooked. The reason, for example, Honest is so popular and more expensive is because they use 21 day aged long horn beef supplied by the Ginger Pig butcher. Maccies on the other hand obviously do not. In there lies the difference. Go to Maccies, as I do, for a quick bite to eat. Go to Honest with friends for dinner when you want something more special.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

djdando said:


> . You may not feel that 'your demographic' is their target, but you could flip that round to say that it is you who cannot appreciate this type of food.


It's not a case of my supposed inability to 'appreciate' this food. It's about my inability to afford it.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not a case of my supposed inability to 'appreciate' this food. It's about my inability to afford it.



Even this forum's being gentrificated


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 17, 2015)

alcopop said:


> Why is it specious to compare £20 spent on a bottle of wine as opposed to £20 on pints of beer?



I said it was a specious justification, and the reason it's specious is because a bottle of wine to accompany a meal isn't drunk for the same reason as 5-6 pints down the pub.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 17, 2015)

alcopop said:


> What you seem  to fail to get is that you live in a big city! There are lots and lots of cheap places to eat/drink and there are more expensive places to eat and drink.
> 
> If you want to buy a car, there are cheap cars or  there are expensive cars. The existence of Porsches does not preclude the existence of Ladas.



Yet again, specious. What you actively fail to appreciate is that it doesn't matter that you live in "a big city" with lots of variably-priced food outlets, and lots of variably-priced cars, if you can't afford to travel to them, or afford a car (or even non-budgeted use of public transport) anyway.  



> It's a shame that everybody isn't able to buy everything they want but that's life.



It's not about buying "everything they want", it's about losing the wherewithal (i.e. the food outlets) to buy what you can afford.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not a case of my supposed inability to 'appreciate' this food. It's about my inability to afford it.



Utter nonsense. You can afford it, you just choose to spend your money on other things that you like doing. What I can't understand is why if one does want to spend their money in the places that you don't, they must be mocked and ridiculed.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not about buying "everything they want", it's about losing the wherewithal (i.e. the food outlets) to buy what you can afford.



There is no clear evidence that this is yet the case.

And, has been shown endlessly, the food outlets in Pop, for example, are similarly priced to those in the Arches.


----------



## bimble (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Utter nonsense. You can afford it, you just choose to spend your money on other things that you like doing. What I can't understand is why if one does want to spend their money in the places that you don't, they must be mocked and ridiculed.


It's possible that some people are mocked and ridiculed not because of where they choose to eat but because of their complete obliviousness and lack of imagination.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Utter nonsense. You can afford it, you just choose to spend your money on other things that you like doing.


Get your head out of your arse and try looking around you. There are lots of people around here who simply CAN NOT afford to eat in expensive restaurants and it's not a case of them just choosing to spend their disposable income elsewhere. And that's because they haven't got any.


deadringer said:


> What I can't understand is why if one does want to spend their money in the places that you don't, they must be mocked and ridiculed.


Who has been "ridiculed"? Where? Back up your bullshit.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> There is no clear evidence that this is yet the case.
> 
> And, has been shown endlessly, the food outlets in Pop, for example, are similarly priced to those in the Arches.


Let's get this claim straight: you're saying that there are no food outlets in the arches that are cheaper than those in Pop? And none of the outlets in Pop are more expensive than similar offerings in the arches?

Or are you using a more elastic definition of "similarly priced"?


----------



## Griffter (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> You can, but I was looking for an average cost to be fair. I think you can see the vast majority of their offerings are far, far more expensive than £20, with many way over £50.
> 
> View attachment 79693
> 
> Still, I'm sure there's no shortage of posters here lucky enough to be able to afford such prices. Which is nice, I'm sure.


Chardonnay with steak?


----------



## deadringer (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Get your head out of your arse and try looking around you. There are lots of people around here who simply CAN NOT afford to eat in expensive restaurants and it's not a case of them just choosing to spend their disposable income elsewhere. And that's because they haven't got any.
> Who has been "ridiculed"? Where? Back up your bullshit.



Yes there are people simply can not afford it. I've not mentioned them so not sure why you've brought that up. You claimed to be one of these, and I've stated that you are not and that you could afford a £50 meal, if you so desired.

Where have people been ridiculed?! Check out any of your many sneering posts on the subject of cocktails or food outlets at Pop, plenty to choose from.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> You claimed to be one of these, and I've stated that you are not and that you could afford a £50 meal, if you so desired.


Now you're going to tell me what I can and cannot afford? 


deadringer said:


> Where have people been ridiculed?! Check out any of your many sneering posts on the subject of cocktails or food outlets at Pop, plenty to choose from.


Then post up some examples please because I'm getting fed up with your deceitful bullshit.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Let's get this claim straight: you're saying that there are no food outlets in the arches that are cheaper than those in Pop? And none of the outlets in Pop are more expensive than similar offerings in the arches?
> 
> Or are you using a more elastic definition of "similarly priced"?



They are similarly priced. 

Further, two of the operators from Station rd moved into Pop.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> They are similarly priced.
> 
> Further, two of the operators from Station rd moved into Pop.


So - compared to any Pop Brixton outlet - I won't be able to find cheaper food or drink in the any of the cafes and businesses in the arches? You know that's a load of utter bollocks.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> So - compared to any Pop Brixton outlet - I won't be able to find cheaper food or drink in the any of the cafes and businesses in the arches? You know that's a load of utter bollocks.



The prices are similar. 

In two cases the venues are/were identical.

Remarkable really considering the extortionate rents in Pop.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The prices are similar.
> 
> In two cases the venues are/were identical.
> 
> Remarkable really considering the extortionate rents in Pop.


There's a lot more than just two businesses along the arches and some of them - as you well know - are a lot cheaper than some of the prices being asked in Pop.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Now you're going to tell me what I can and cannot afford?
> Then post up some examples please because I'm getting fed up with your deceitful bullshit.




One only has to look at the cost of an away day at the football to work out what you can afford, I could do some workings out if you would like?

Examples? Ok for starters have a look at your OP in the 'Cocktails that Nathan Barley and Chris Morris would approve of' thread, or your recent angry post in that about the cocktail served in a hot water bottle. I could find some food ones later once I've finished work?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Examples? Ok for starters have a look at your OP in the 'Cocktails that Nathan Barley and Chris Morris would approve of' thread, or your recent angry post in that about the cocktail served in a hot water bottle.


There's no mention of Pop anywhere in that thread and the hot water bottle cocktail isn't served at Pop either. Stop posting deceitful bullshit.


deadringer said:


> One only has to look at the cost of an away day at the football to work out what you can afford, I could do some workings out if you would like?


This is off the scale weird. And a bit stalkery too.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a lot more than just two businesses along the arches and some of them - as you well know - are a lot cheaper than some of the prices being asked in Pop.



We'll just have to disagree.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> We'll just have to disagree.


Anyone who can be bothered to take a walk around the small cafes and businesses in the arches and then go across to Pop will, I'm sure, have no problem reaching a conclusion about just how similar these prices are.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 17, 2015)

Correct. Whatever Pop's faults, the food there is not costly. The wine, however, is.


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Now you're going to tell me what I can and cannot afford?
> Then post up some examples please because I'm getting fed up with your deceitful bullshit.


If someone can afford to go out drinking several times a week in London and get trains to places outside London once in a while and go on the occasional weekend away / holiday - then it's pretty obvious that they could, if they chose to, instead of all that, go to a nice restaurant and spend £50 on a special meal once in a while. 

Of course some people can't afford to do any of those things, and it is shameful that we have such an unequal society, but are you really claiming to be in that economic category ? 

It seems to me that this discussion isn't about whether you can afford the occasional posh meal, obviously you could if you that was your thing,  it's just that you prefer to spend your money on different things.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

han said:


> It seems to me that this discussion isn't about whether you can afford the occasional posh meal, obviously you could if you that was your thing,  it's just that you prefer to spend your money on different things.


I view something as affordable if you can do it without sacrificing other fairly basic things in your life.

So the logic that suggests that an expensive meal is actually totally affordable if only I stayed in all weekend staring at the walls seems rather flawed to me. Expensive meals with posh wine are a _luxury _and one that a lot of people in my community simply can not afford. 

(For the record, I definitely don't view watching lower league football and drinking 80p cups of tea as a luxury).


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Correct. Whatever Pop's faults, the food there is not costly. The wine, however, is.


But you said earlier that the drink prices were similar or identical.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> There's no mention of Pop anywhere in that thread and the hot water bottle cocktail isn't served at Pop either. Stop posting deceitful bullshit.
> This is off the scale weird. And a bit stalkery too.




The cocktails that you mock and the food at Pop places are two seperate examples of sneery comments. That might not have been very clear so apologies, but it's really not deceitful. 

Stalkery! 

Your a prolific poster, if I notice something contradictary I'm entitled to pull you up on it!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> The cocktails that you mock and the food at Pop places are two seperate examples of sneery comments. That might not have been very clear so apologies, but it's really not deceitful.


You said Pop. I have not mentioned Pop in that thread. Not once. Therefore you have no point apart from showcasing your obvious desire to try and score personal points in an arse-clenching display of backfiring nitpicking dullness. Please stop.


----------



## superfly101 (Nov 17, 2015)

> *Bombay Inn Open Again*
> Dear
> 
> Thank you for your past custom at {rest Name}.
> ...



Just about to dig in to my curry now 

Thank fuck this place is back as it good and consistent.

They forgot my 1x Tikka Tandoori with the delivery but before I could even call them a very apologetic 2nd man with it turned up at my door!

Fuck Khans Bombay Inn


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2015)

I think this entire forum should be renamed 'Pop Brixton'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 17, 2015)

leanderman said:


> There is no clear evidence that this is yet the case.
> 
> And, has been shown endlessly, the food outlets in Pop, for example, are similarly priced to those in the Arches.



Is this the Pop thread? I'm talking about Brixton, and many high streets, in general. For example, there are far fewer street markets in London than even 20 years ago, and those that remain are for the most part smaller.


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I view something as affordable if you can do it without sacrificing other fairly basic things in your life.
> 
> So the logic that suggests that an expensive meal is actually totally affordable if only I stayed in all weekend staring at the walls seems rather flawed to me. Expensive meals with posh wine are a _luxury _and one that a lot of people in my community simply can not afford.
> .



Going out drinking several nights a weekend and drinking coffee in coffee shops is a luxury that many people in our community can't afford. There is no difference between that and going out for the occasional posh meal for a treat.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

han said:


> Going out drinking several nights a weekend and drinking coffee in coffee shops is a luxury that many people in our community can't afford. There is no difference between that and going out for the occasional posh meal for a treat.


I'm not entirely sure who would want to sacrifice an entire week's socialising and entertainment for just two hours in a posh restaurant, but don't presume to know how much that might cost. I can do it on almost fuck all.

It's not hard to spend hours and hours in a pub with just a pint or two, and the same applies to a coffee in cafes, but it's a hell of a sacrifice to spunk the whole lot in one sitting in a restaurant. But if you can afford it, good luck to you.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2015)

I've got a feeling of deja vu...

Is there nothing interesting/entertaining/controversial happening in Brixton these days?


----------



## deadringer (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> You said Pop. I have not mentioned Pop in that thread. Not once. Therefore you have no point apart from showcasing your obvious desire to try and score personal points in an arse-clenching display of backfiring nitpicking dullness. Please stop.



Ok I'll go slowly this time, you asked me to post up some examples of your ridicule. My answer was your posts in the cocktail thread, plenty of sneery ridicule there, and that I could find plenty of you ridiculing the people eating food in Pop, in the Pop thread. Hope that clears up the misunderstand, you seem a little confused!


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

deadringer said:


> ....and that I could find plenty of you ridiculing the people eating food in Pop, in the Pop thread.


So where are these plentiful examples of me 'ridiculing' people drinking in Pop then? So far you've only come up with a thread where Pop wasn't even mentioned.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a feeling of deja vu...
> 
> Is there nothing interesting/entertaining/controversial happening in Brixton these days?


Sadly, most Brixton threads are seen by certain people as yet another opportunity to take personal potshots at me. So expect yet more discussion about my personal life, which will include comments about me going to pubs, watching football, drinking coffee, buying drinks, spending money etc. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a feeling of deja vu...



Me too. *sigh*


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not a case of my supposed inability to 'appreciate' this food. It's about my inability to afford it.


I'm definitely not into personal digs. 

I just do take issue with statements like the above though. Going out for an occasional expensive meal as a treat costs the same as going out drinking, for coffees, a night out on the charlie, whatever. 

To say you can't afford it is nonsensical, sorry! 

One set of activities is not superior to the other, nor do they cost any less. 

I dislike affordable places being closed down as much as anyone. But there is a place for decent places to eat out for a treat, as much as there's a place for pubs, clubs, cafés and things you like doing. 

There are still many affordable places to eat in Brixton, so both can happily co-exist.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

han said:


> I'm definitely not into personal digs.
> 
> I just do take issue with statements like the above though. Going out for an occasional expensive meal as a treat costs the same as going out drinking, for coffees, a night out on the charlie, whatever.
> 
> ...


You don't think the huge growth in the former is going to have _any impact at all _on the long term provision of the latter? You don't think there's any reason to be even slightly concerned?

And what has a 'night on the charlie' got to do with anything here? It's totally irrelevant.

But thanks for telling me what I can afford.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not entirely sure who would want to sacrifice an entire week's socialising and entertainment for just two hours in a posh restaurant, but don't presume to know how much that might cost. I can do it on almost fuck all.
> .



I would and do. Too knackered from working to go out much in the week, so a nice meal at the weekend would be my personal preference. And I'm not a huge drinker, so i'd rather have one glass of nice wine with my meal.
I guess it's about how you want to spend your time and money


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I would and do. Too knackered from working to go out much in the week, so a nice meal at the weekend would be my personal preference. And I'm not a huge drinker, so i'd rather have one glass of nice wine with my meal.
> I guess it's about how you want to spend your time and money


That's nice. But what happens when all the affordable cafes and restaurants get priced out by the posh ones and the pubs get turned into luxury flats?  Where do people meet to talk and socialise when those spaces are gone? And what happens to the community when it becomes split along the lines of those who can afford the posh cocktail bars and upmarket restaurants and those who can't?

I can see that it's not of much concern to some people here, but it sure bothers me.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd rather have a nice meal at the weekend than go out a few times midweek.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2015)

Prefer to shop for fresh ingredients and cook from scratch at home.Very lucky to have Brixton Market and good shops nearby. Eat out very rarely (usually only special occasions). But I'm lucky I may not have cash to spare but I have lots of time.  This wasn't always the case, but do I regret my years of eating out and pissing money away - No! Prefer now to keep my cash for beer - real beer in real pubs, once or twice a week but thats just me. 

Each to their own! I don't mind what or where people eat or drink or smoke.  
Yes I want Brixton to keep its shops and markets and worry about them all being priced out. 

But its not the people eating out to blame for all the changes around here - and slagging everyone off who likes to enjoy themselves in a different way than me makes no sense at all. 

Oh god deja vu again - I think I've said this all before


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> That's nice. But what happens when all the affordable cafes and restaurants get priced out by the posh ones and the pubs get turned into luxury flats?  Where do people meet to talk and socialise when those spaces are gone? And what happens to the community when it becomes split along the lines of those who can afford the posh cocktail bars and upmarket restaurants and those who can't?


There are other ways of socialising and being part of a community that don't involve pubs, bars and restaurants!


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I can see that it's not of much concern to some people here



Not sure where you got that idea from. Is there anyone here who's unconcerned about local cafés, restaurants and pubs closing down? Not me, that's for sure. 

However, I do think there's room for restaurants that people go to as a treat, as long as the existing affordable cafés and restaurants stay.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

han said:


> However, I do think there's room for restaurants that people go to as a treat, as long as the existing affordable cafés and restaurants stay.


How many more of these expensive 'treat' restaurants do you think Brixton needs? One thing is for sure - the more of these 'treat' nu-foodie joints that open up here, the less affordable cafes and restaurants we'll have in the future.


sparkybird said:


> There are other ways of socialising and being part of a community that don't involve pubs, bars and restaurants!


Indeed there are, but pubs and cafes have always played a large if not central role for many communities. Take away these socialising spaces and you're in danger of being left with parallel lifestyles co-habiting the same space and rarely intersecting.


----------



## bimble (Nov 17, 2015)

Going on about how we can all coexist happily no matter how fast the spread of bistros takes over from previous use is as silly (my opinion) as those fuck paraders targeting that one cereal cafe in shoreditch


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> Going on about how we can all coexist happily no matter how fast the spread of bistros takes over from previous use is as silly


If anyone was saying that, it would be silly, yes.


----------



## Manter (Nov 17, 2015)

I have the pop thread on ignore because it's a clusterfuck. Now it appears this thread is infected. There must be something else to talk about than this endless bickering about food and who spends what on which drink. Surely?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 17, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> There are other ways of socialising and being part of a community that don't involve pubs, bars and restaurants!


Apparently this is not so. According to Dispatches this week new-build homes are so cramped that people can no longer entertain at home - but have to go out to restaurants & bars. Like in Paris.

Except that it looks like Paris might be cheaper than Brixton these days.


----------



## elmpp (Nov 17, 2015)

This time around: £75 = 3 grams of methedrone


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> But you said earlier that the drink prices were similar or identical.



I have always maintained that the NZ wine shop is costly - £12 and more for a bottle.

There was a lengthy tussle about beer prices at Pop. Seemed to end in a score draw


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

elmpp said:


> This time around: £75 = 3 grams of methedrone


No, I think you'll find it equals a ban. You've been warned enough times about this.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is this the Pop thread? I'm talking about Brixton, and many high streets, in general. For example, there are far fewer street markets in London than even 20 years ago, and those that remain are for the most part smaller.



Brixton still has a major market.

You might also consider that discount supermarkets Aldi and Lidl have doubled their market share from 5 to 10 per cent.

As for Pop, I was using it to show that the number of cheap eating places might not be diminishing in Brixton.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> How many more of these expensive 'treat' restaurants do you think Brixton needs? One thing is for sure - the more of these 'treat' nu-foodie joints that open up here, the less affordable cafes and restaurants we'll have in the future.
> Indeed there are, but pubs and cafes have always played a large if not central role for many communities. Take away these socialising spaces and you're in danger of being left with parallel lifestyles co-habiting the same space and rarely intersecting.


I agree with that. The balance is about right at the moment, and there are more affordable, good places to eat out now than at any time in the 15 years I've been living here. It's not the eating out situation in Brixton that concerns me tbh, as it's flourishing (cheap places included). Maybe the profit margins on takeaway and café food are massive, which is why they're surviving and flourishing? 

What we should be concerned about is the demise of local pubs, shops and extortionate private rents. These are the things that are threatening our community.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

han said:


> I agree with that. The balance is about right at the moment, and there are more affordable, good places to eat out now than at any time in the 15 years I've been living here. It's not the eating out situation in Brixton that concerns me tbh, as it's flourishing (cheap places included). Maybe the profit margins on takeaway and café food are massive, which is why they're surviving and flourishing?
> 
> What we should be concerned about is the demise of local pubs, shops and extortionate private rents. These are the things that are threatening our community.


Kaff has gone because the rent was tripled . A&C has gone because the rent was raised through the roof. Many more of the cafes and businesses in the arches are expected to go and many of the long term businesses are struggling to meet ever rising rents, fuelled by gentrification and the deeper wallets of incoming businesses. The balance that you like so much won't be here for long and there's going to be fewer affordable places left, with each trendy, well-funded, tourist attracting new business hammering a nail in their coffin.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Brixton still has a major market.
> 
> You might also consider that discount supermarkets Aldi and Lidl have doubled their market share from 5 to 10 per cent.
> 
> As for Pop, I was using it to show that the number of cheap eating places might not be diminishing in Brixton.


As has already been established, you have a very different definition of 'cheap' to other people in less fortunate circumstances than yourself.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

Highest profit margin for any commercial space is.. Cocktails / wine by the glass. Extreme rent increases will mean grocery shops where you make 3p per bottle of milk or whatever are going to become an endangered species in a sea of wine bars , then only the big chains will be able to step in and supply us with life's essentials. Or maybe I'm just being a spoilsport and should just enjoy a few glasses of Chardonnay.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> with each trendy, well-funded, tourist attracting new business hammering a nail in their coffin.


It's the landlords who hold the hammers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's the landlords who hold the hammers



This. Ultimately it's all underpinned by rent prices - arguing about prices in any given individual business is never going to get anywhere.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's the landlords who hold the hammers


Indeed - but they're responding to market forces and only raising the rents because they know the nu-Brixton businesses can afford it.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> As has already been established, you have a very different definition of 'cheap' to other people in less fortunate circumstances than yourself.



Nothing of the sort has been established, which is probably why you have had to resort  - again - to desperately dragging my supposed personal circumstances into this. 

A tactic you deplored in post #327.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This. Ultimately it's all underpinned by rent prices - arguing about prices in any given individual business is never going to get anywhere.


Indeed. And that's why all community-wide facets of major council-led projects should come under real scrutiny.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Nothing of the sort has been established, which is probably why you have had to resort  - again - to desperately dragging my supposed personal circumstances into this.
> 
> A tactic you deplored in post #327.


Not the same. I honestly believe that your definition of 'cheap' is seriously at odds with what many in my area would think.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Highest profit margin for any commercial space is.. Cocktails / wine by the glass. Extreme rent increases will mean grocery shops where you make 3p per bottle of milk or whatever are going to become an endangered species in a sea of wine bars , then only the big chains will be able to step in and supply us with life's essentials. Or maybe I'm just being a spoilsport and should just enjoy a few glasses of Chardonnay.


Yes. What's wrong with enjoying this oft-quoted "treat" in lieu of life's basics?


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes. What's wrong with enjoying this oft-quoted "treat" in lieu of life's basics?


It'll be fine. Let them eat olives and those little salty things you get on a plate to help you down another cocktail.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Where do people meet to talk and socialise when those spaces are gone?



They could always go down the local "public space" with a can of special brew. That's often what these "public spaces" get used for after all.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 18, 2015)

edited due to my sence of humour failure


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

My friend said the Naughty Piglets meal was very good.

£86 for starters, mains, bottle of wine, service.

Pros:
They didn't like the wine they ordered and the owner swapped it.
Free birthday brownies.

Cons:
Really awkward narrow space with dark décor.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Not the same. I honestly believe that your definition of 'cheap' is seriously at odds with what many in my area would think.



It's a good job that the Brixton forum has a moderator to resolve this sort of issue.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> I dont know if you were aiming to come across as cunt, but you have managed it.



It seems some people can't recognise sarcasm. Never mind.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 18, 2015)

irf520 said:


> It seems some people can't recognise sarcasm. Never mind.


Nope, I missed that completely as sarcasm, sorry, insult retracted.


----------



## MissL (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Great to see local bands Misty Milly and the Severed Limb at the 10 Club last night.
> 
> Brixton showcase at the 100 Club with Misty Miller and Severed Limb performing at the legendary London venue – photos



I meant to reply to this before I got sidetracked by the fascinating food chat  ...

Steve Lamacq was raving about Misty Miller on 6 Music the other night, saying it was a huge surprise she hadn't been further recognised for her fabulous song writing ability. I didn't realise she was local to Brixton. Must find out more.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

MissL said:


> I meant to reply to this before I got sidetracked by the fascinating food chat  ...
> 
> Steve Lamacq was raving about Misty Miller on 6 Music the other night, saying it was a huge surprise she hadn't been further recognised for her fabulous song writing ability. I didn't realise she was local to Brixton. Must find out more.


She's bloody great - and a really nice down to earth person too who is happy to play anywhere.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's a good job that the Brixton forum has a moderator to resolve this sort of issue.


Ah, cheap sarcasm! How very useful.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> My friend said the Naughty Piglets meal was very good.
> 
> £86 for starters, mains, bottle of wine, service.
> 
> ...


_£86_ for a meal for two? Jesus.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> _£86_ for a meal for two? Jesus.



Oh, but the chef has a Michelin star, must be worth it!
After a bit of thought what I find repugnant about this type of venture is how it represents the Tory vision of the UK today - extremities of wealth and poverty with no attempt to make society a more equal place. Particularly round here, where one can see people dressed in rags, bin diving, sleeping rough and the rest. Furthermore there is a local soup kitchen for the needy not too far away!
The fayre on offer is nothing more than a decent bistro in France would offer for half the price.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 18, 2015)

In other news, Lambeth library staff have apparently walked out today,  in protest at the closures/gym plans.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> In other news, Lambeth library staff have apparently walked out today in protest at closures/gym plans. Prehaps if we're talking community and free/cheap spaces open to all, we should support them.



Well, these two diners took their kids to the library protest last Saturday, all carrying very impressive homemade banners.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Well, these two diners took their kids to the library protest last Saturday, all carrying very impressive homemade banners.


I edited, because I realised that probably sounded a bit sneery. I just wish there were as many hours and posts dedicated to local services as there were local bars and resturants.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I edited, because I realised that probably sounded a bit sneery. I just wish there were as many hours and posts dedicated to local services as there were local bars and resturants.


That would be an *extremely* welcomed development on this forum.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> edited due to my sence of humour failure


 Was just about to belatedly wade in in his defence


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

I've just been offered a FREE set of eyelash extensions in return for a review of a new Brixton business. 

*flutter


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> In other news, Lambeth library staff have apparently walked out today,  in protest at the closures/gym plans.


I went down and covered the story here: 







All of Lambeth’s libraries are closed as staff walk out in protest against proposed closures


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

Bass Place, a stringed instrument shop, opens on Dulwich rd, by The Florence pub


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> just wish there were as many hours and posts dedicated to local services as there were local bars and resturants.


Yep. So if anyone feels like meeting representatives of Network Rail this evening please head up Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction, where they will be in attendance to discuss the future of our arches next which are currently for the most part all taken up with light industrial workshops and car repair. Not a cupcake or prosecco bar in sight. What a waste. 6.30pm at the Loughborough Centre, Angell Road (corenr of Barrington Road) SW9 7PD


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Yep. So if anyone feels like meeting representatives of Network Rail this evening please head up Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction, where they will be in attendance to discuss the future of our arches next which are currently for the most part all taken up with light industrial workshops and car repair. Not a cupcake or prosecco bar in sight. What a waste. 6.30pm at the Loughborough Centre, Angell Road (corenr of Barrington Road) SW9 7PD



If you're going, probably best not to drink anything for the rest of the afternoon to minimise the piss boiling effect.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

irf520 said:


> If you're going, probably best not to drink anything for the rest of the afternoon to minimise the piss boiling effect.


I`m irate enough about not being able to go


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

So once the expensive wine set have pushed the hoi polloi completely out of London, who is going to be left to collect their garbage/sweep the streets/flip their burgers/pour their coffee/shine their shoes and do all the other things they take for granted? Seems like a bit of a flaw in the plan there.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Yep. So if anyone feels like meeting representatives of Network Rail this evening please head up Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction, where they will be in attendance to discuss the future of our arches next which are currently for the most part all taken up with light industrial workshops and car repair. Not a cupcake or prosecco bar in sight. What a waste. 6.30pm at the Loughborough Centre, Angell Road (corenr of Barrington Road) SW9 7PD


More gyms most likely


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Bass Place, a stringed instrument shop, opens on Dulwich rd, by The Florence pub



Does it include electric guitars and associated accessories?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2015)

irf520 said:


> So once the expensive wine set have pushed the hoi polloi completely out of London, who is going to be left to collect their garbage/sweep the streets/flip their burgers/pour their coffee/shine their shoes and do all the other things they take for granted? Seems like a bit of a flaw in the plan there.


Why do you think we are on series 10 of Dowton Abbey?
The big thing these days is service - as in "In Service"


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 18, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Does it include electric guitars and associated accessories?


Aimed at the bass end and acoustic by the looks. Its run by this chap: Laurence Dixon - Bass Place


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Kaff has gone because the rent was tripled . A&C has gone because the rent was raised through the roof. Many more of the cafes and businesses in the arches are expected to go and many of the long term businesses are struggling to meet ever rising rents, fuelled by gentrification and the deeper wallets of incoming businesses. The balance that you like so much won't be here for long and there's going to be fewer affordable places left, with each trendy, well-funded, tourist attracting new business hammering a nail in their coffin.



Just to make it clear, I too am angry about all this. I just don't think that complaining about the price of food in some of the more expensive eateries that have popped up is the answer. It's all about rising rents, as Crispy and Monkeygrinder pointed out.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

han said:


> Just to make it clear, I too am angry about all this. I just don't think that complaining about the price of food in some of the more expensive eateries that have popped up is the answer. It's all about rising rents, as Crispy and Monkeygrinder pointed out.


OK, you're not getting the connection.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Oh, but the chef has a Michelin star, must be worth it!
> After a bit of thought what I find repugnant about this type of venture is how it represents the Tory vision of the UK today - extremities of wealth and poverty with no attempt to make society a more equal place. Particularly round here, where one can see people dressed in rags, bin diving, sleeping rough and the rest. Furthermore there is a local soup kitchen for the needy not too far away!
> The fayre on offer is nothing more than a decent bistro in France would offer for half the price.


Quoted, because, well, I think it bears repeating.

I've noticed a real rise in homeless people in my area recently.


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 18, 2015)

irf520 said:


> So once the expensive wine set have pushed the hoi polloi completely out of London, who is going to be left to collect their garbage/sweep the streets/flip their burgers/pour their coffee/shine their shoes and do all the other things they take for granted? Seems like a bit of a flaw in the plan there.



They will be expected to commute in from the worker zones at 5 in the morning.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry to bring you lot down to earth with you critiques of restaurants etc.
I spent the 2nd half of the morning at West Norwood crematorium attending the funeral of the late Brian Bloice former Chair of the Streatham Society and the Southwark and Lambeth Archeological Society.

The eulogy was brilliantly delivered by one of Mr Bloice's colleagues, John Brown.
The Mayor was in attendance, and there was a message from the Leader of the Council Lib Peck. Scott Ainsley (Green) was there. Didn't recognise any other councillors - but I don't know what most of them look like these days.

To cap it all the priest was one of those rare birds - one who believes in what he is preaching about. As funerals go very well presented.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 18, 2015)

What I don't understand about A&C is why they didn't carry on as a market stall.....a much loved business run by much loved owners, with dare I say it a 'brand' name everyone knows. Suppliers aready in place and a sudden huge reduction of overheads, sounds to me like a nice little business set up


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> They will be expected to commute in from the worker zones at 5 in the morning.



Paying £5000 in rail fares on a minimum wage salary?


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

deadringer said:


> What I don't understand about A&C is why they didn't carry on as a market stall.....a much loved business run by much loved owners, with dare I say it a 'brand' name everyone knows. Suppliers aready in place and a sudden huge reduction of overheads, sounds to me like a nice little business set up



They had been thinking of closing for a few years.  The NR situation tipped the balance. I don't think they saw a long-term future for themselves in food retail in whatever form.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I spent the 2nd half of the morning at West Norwood crematorium attending the funeral of the late Brian Bloice former Chair of the Streatham Society and the Southwark and Lambeth Archaeological Society.
> 
> The eulogy was brilliantly delivered by one of Mr Bloice's colleagues, John Brown. To cap it all the priest was one of those rare birds - one who believes in what he is preaching about. As funerals go very well presented. View attachment 79754



Ah, I worked for him in the 80s (i think he ran or was involved with KARU at the time). Trench sectioning a ex- pub site off Deptford High Street*. I was the smallest on site, so got sent down the deepest holes. Found a quern stone though!

* the pub that was arsoned by it's own security team for the insurance.


----------



## discobastard (Nov 18, 2015)

han said:


> Just to make it clear, I too am angry about all this. I just don't think that complaining about the price of food in some of the more expensive eateries that have popped up is the answer. It's all about rising rents, as Crispy and Monkeygrinder pointed out.


Spot on.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> OK, you're not getting the connection.


She is making the connection: rising rents.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> She is making the connection: rising rents.


Rents aren't rising in splendid isolation or just for the LOLz. They're rising in response to market conditions, which are being partly fuelled by newer businesses catering for the well-heeled nu-Brixton crowd who have ample cash to spend on expensive cocktails and evenings 'grazing.' And these 'treats' that people keep going on about.

So the more of these posh restaurants and jolly cocktail bars we get we get, the more likely older businesses catering to a traditional (i.e. usually poorer) crowd will get priced out. It's already happening.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Rents aren't rising in splendid isolation or just for the LOLz. They're rising in response to market conditions, which are being partly fuelled by newer businesses catering for the well-heeled nu-Brixton crowd who have ample cash to spend on expensive cocktails and evenings 'grazing.' And these 'treats' that people keep going on about.
> 
> So the more of these posh restaurants and jolly cocktail bars we get we get, the more likely older businesses catering to a traditional (i.e. usually poorer) crowd will get priced out. It's already happening.


That's true. No question there`s a feedback loop where bistros beget more bistros as landlords realise they could be getting a higher rent by doing the same as next door. Going on about the price of food in any given bistro is not the answer though, as she says. Bit like throwing cocopops at the cereal cafe didn´t far as I know achieve an enormous amount apart from free publicity for said establishment.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Rents aren't rising in splendid isolation or just for the LOLz. They're rising in response to market conditions, which are being partly fuelled by newer businesses catering for the well-heeled nu-Brixton crowd who have ample cash to spend on expensive cocktails and evenings 'grazing.' And these 'treats' that people keep going on about.
> 
> So the more of these posh restaurants and jolly cocktail bars we get we get, the more likely older businesses catering to a traditional (i.e. usually poorer) crowd will get priced out. It's already happening.





Winot said:


> So do you think they should cater to a different market sector, or shut up shop and move to a richer area?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

I've answered that question already so what is the point of lazily repeating it?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> That's true. No question there`s a feedback loop where bistros beget more bistros as landlords realise they could be getting a higher rent by doing the same as next door. Going on about the price of food in any given bistro is not the answer though, as she says. Bit like throwing cocopops at the cereal cafe didn´t far as I know achieve an enormous amount apart from free publicity for said establishment.


If people are going to go on and on about how wonderful these expensive new places are while making excuses for their supposed affordability (the oft-wheeled out "occasional treat" line) then I think it's fair to balance that out with wider picture. 

Yesterday I passed two homeless people either side of the Shrub & Shutter. When you see that kind of poverty gap and inequality right outside your door it does to tend to get you riled - especially when almost all you ever read about is how fucking amazing these new posh places are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I've answered that question already so what is the point of lazily repeating it?


less winot and more whine on.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw a "20 is PLENTY " advertising 20mph in Lambeth on the back of a bus today. Is this in force yet? I haven't noticed any signs.

20mph on Lambeth’s roads


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I've answered that question already so what is the point of lazily repeating it?



Because you answered with a non-answer.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I saw a "20 is PLENTY " advertising 20mph in Lambeth on the back of a bus today. Is this in force yet? I haven't noticed any signs.
> 
> 20mph on Lambeth’s roads



Good question - I've been wondering that.

ETA - I suspect it can't be in force until the signs are up, and I guess that takes a while.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

Winot said:


> Because you answered with a non-answer.


Oh for fuck's sake. Urban's got a wannabe Paxman 

I answered the question fully. It's not my place to tell businesses what to do or what crowd to target. I'm not here to hand out business advice. Besides, many of these nu-businesses seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Urban's got a wannabe Paxman
> 
> I answered the question fully. It's not my place to tell businesses what to do or what crowd to target. I'm not here to hand out business advice. Besides, many of these nu-businesses seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2015)

Winot said:


> Good question - I've been wondering that.
> 
> ETA - I suspect it can't be in force until the signs are up, and I guess that takes a while.


I've noticed individual streets have 20 signs but no indication of the whole of Lambeth being a 20mph Zone. 

I see that link is from August this year - but this is the first I've heard of it. When there was discussion about local traffic issues near me a year or two ago there was no mention that it could even be on the cards. It's no use at all if they don't widely announce and publicise it.
Any signs or info anywhere, anyone?


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

Winot said:


> Good question - I've been wondering that.
> 
> ETA - I suspect it can't be in force until the signs are up, and I guess that takes a while.


Think we´ll see some signs soon enough. 
`A £700,000 budget has been made available to introduce the borough-wide 20mph speed limit.`..
Lambeth goes 20mph | Lambeth Council


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone taken the time to read the stuff posted on the windows of the Town Hall? I'm always on the bus when I go past there and can never read what they say. The snippet I managed to read this morning sounded like proper PR bullshit.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2015)

Plenty of Official Council Notices about the 20mph thing cable tied to lamp posts round my way.
If it's actually enforced, it will be a wonderful thing indeed.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Think we´ll see some signs soon enough.
> `A £700,000 budget has been made available to introduce the borough-wide 20mph speed limit.`..
> Lambeth goes 20mph | Lambeth Council


great idea! glad they are finally getting around to it.


----------



## AnotherAmbition (Nov 18, 2015)

As anyone considered the job creation aspect of all these trendy/nu brixton places opening up, eg. if you went to catering college and trained as a chef your employment options in brixton must be vastly increased. I'm sure in general these places employ more and better trained/quality staff than then cafe's, chicken shops and often empty premises they are replacing.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

AnotherAmbition said:


> As anyone considered the job creation aspect of all these trendy/nu brixton places opening up, eg. if you went to catering college and trained as a chef your employment options in brixton must be vastly increased. I'm sure in general these places employ more and better trained/quality staff than then cafe's, chicken shops and often empty premises they are replacing.


Hi. If you have time to attend the meeting in Loughborough junction this eve you might be able to help National Rail man explain these things to the current businesses of the arches around here. He'd appreciate the backup I'm sure.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> If people are going to go on and on about how wonderful these expensive new places are while making excuses for their supposed affordability (the oft-wheeled out "occasional treat" line) then I think it's fair to balance that out with wider picture.



What the heck are you talking about?  I've never at any point said how wonderful these new places are. I've simply pointed out that it's ok to have a few places where people can go for a special treat (most towns around the country will have such places) as long as there are plenty of affordable places too, which there are.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Yesterday I passed two homeless people either side of the Shrub & Shutter. When you see that kind of poverty gap and inequality right outside your door it does to tend to get you riled - especially when almost all you ever read about is how fucking amazing these new posh places are.



I'm fully aware of the poverty gap, thanks, having spent several years working in a homeless drop-in centre amongst the dreamy spires of Oxford.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Aimed at the bass end and acoustic by the looks. Its run by this chap: Laurence Dixon - Bass Place



I could only make out violins and things that look like violins but are much bigger.


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry to people wanting to read about Brixton news etc. There was a statement made that I felt I had to respond to, but I am going to stop now,  so the subject can get back on track.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Plenty of Official Council Notices about the 20mph thing cable tied to lamp posts round my way.
> If it's actually enforced, it will be a wonderful thing indeed.



Exactly. 

Probably won't apply on Brixton Hill, which sorely needs it.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Probably won't apply on Brixton Hill, which sorely needs it.



Brixton Hill is a TFL controlled road so, no, it won't apply there.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 18, 2015)

irf520 said:


> Brixton Hill is a TFL controlled road so, no, it won't apply there.



Met a couple of councillors today examining the inadequate main pedestrian crossing and one said he gets letters from drivers in the Croydon area demanding this stretch be speeded up!


----------



## alex_ (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Met a couple of councillors today examining the inadequate main pedestrian crossing and one said he gets letters from drivers in the Croydon area demanding this stretch be speeded up!



Talking about this bloke most likely

Black mark for Morgan as his bogus identity gets found out

Alex


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

AnotherAmbition said:


> As anyone considered the job creation aspect of all these trendy/nu brixton places opening up, eg. if you went to catering college and trained as a chef your employment options in brixton must be vastly increased. I'm sure in general these places employ more and better trained/quality staff than then cafe's, chicken shops and often empty premises they are replacing.


I'm sure that's great for those who managed to get to catering college and train as a chef. Kind of leaves those less-skilled displaced locals in a bit of a pickle though, no?


----------



## djdando (Nov 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Oh, but the chef has a Michelin star, must be worth it!
> After a bit of thought what I find repugnant about this type of venture is how it represents the Tory vision of the UK today - extremities of wealth and poverty with no attempt to make society a more equal place. Particularly round here, where one can see people dressed in rags, bin diving, sleeping rough and the rest. Furthermore there is a local soup kitchen for the needy not too far away!
> The fayre on offer is nothing more than a decent bistro in France would offer for half the price.



For christs sake. Why does a couple opening a restaurant have to be politicised? A couple have set up a restaurant, employed people and people want to go there. They have done nothing wrong but produce a product that people want to pay for once in a while. The chef doesn't have a Michelin star, if he did it would be a fuck load more expensive. If you don't like it don't go but don't shoot them down for taking a MASSIVE risk by opening a restaurant on a parade of shops that would in some quarters be deemed slightly out of the way.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2015)

djdando said:


> you don't like it don't go but don't shoot them down for taking a MASSIVE risk by opening a restaurant on a parade of shops that would in some quarters be deemed slightly out of the way.


Maybe five years ago, but now? Right next to a massive Sainsburys?


----------



## djdando (Nov 18, 2015)

The 


editor said:


> Maybe five years ago, but now? Right next to a massive Sainsburys?



The point I make is that restaurant will not just be frequented by us residents of Brixton. People do come from across London to go there and it's hardly in a handy location for the tube for example. Anyway, I just hate it when people shoot down people who take a risk and set up their own business. I wish I had the bollocks to do it. We need more people willing to put their livelihoods on the line, not shoot them down because we may or may not think it is a product and/or establishment that is needed.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> That's true. No question there`s a feedback loop where bistros beget more bistros as landlords realise they could be getting a higher rent by doing the same as next door.


This hasn't happened though really has it? The only restaurant I can think of in this price bracket in Naughty Piglets itself. And it could be argued that it replaced Upstairs restaurant on Acre Lane.

E2a Salon is probably in that bracket for a meal in the evening. Keep meaning to try it.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> This hasn't happened though really has it? The only restaurant I can think of in this price bracket in Naughty Piglets itself. And it could be argued that it replaced Upstairs restaurant on Acre Lane.
> 
> E2a Salon is probably in that bracket for a meal in the evening. Keep meaning to try it.



This^

For years Brixton had only one expensive restaurant (20 Trinity Gardens; Versailles; Upstairs). Now it seems to have two (so far). In the meantime, I would say that the total number of cheaper options has also increased.

(edited to remove Helter Skelter for accuracy)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Maybe five years ago, but now? Right next to a massive Sainsburys?


People hardly pop out to Sainburys then go to a restaurant. There's been a couple of places that haven't made it off the ground in that row.

I'm more bothered about losing places to luxury flats, and that is something that could be changed by the council. There's not much you can do about one restaurant replacing another.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 18, 2015)

djdando said:


> For christs sake. Why does a couple opening a restaurant have to be politicised?



At the end of the day, thanks to politicians and the like, the opening of an expensive (£45 for meat potatoes and egg yolk sauce) in an area that has a soup kitchen within a 5 minute walk demands a political viewpoint on the situation. To be frank what the fuck has allowed such inequality to exist side by side? The rich / poor divide is wider than ever, not my idea of an ideal society, sorry about that. I understand that the owners have taken a risk, and I quite understand that they have done the homework and identified the target audience for their product. It is a sad indictment of London today imho.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 18, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Bass Place, a stringed instrument shop, opens on Dulwich rd, by The Florence pub



No way I'd buy a fiddle that's been used as part of a window display, and most definitely not one that was also kept within a metre or so of a heater.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 18, 2015)

deadringer said:


> What I don't understand about A&C is why they didn't carry on as a market stall.....a much loved business run by much loved owners, with dare I say it a 'brand' name everyone knows. Suppliers aready in place and a sudden huge reduction of overheads, sounds to me like a nice little business set up



Because a lot of their stock required refrigeration and/or separation. You can't provide those on a market stall.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 18, 2015)

AnotherAmbition said:


> As anyone considered the job creation aspect of all these trendy/nu brixton places opening up, eg. if you went to catering college and trained as a chef your employment options in brixton must be vastly increased. I'm sure in general these places employ more and better trained/quality staff than then cafe's, chicken shops and often empty premises they are replacing.



Except that current council research re: job creation shows minimal creation, and mostly of menial positions. There's no "must" about it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> At the end of the day, thanks to politicians and the like, the opening of an expensive (£45 for meat potatoes and egg yolk sauce) in an area that has a soup kitchen within a 5 minute walk demands a political viewpoint on the situation. To be frank what the fuck has allowed such inequality to exist side by side? The rich / poor divide is wider than ever, not my idea of an ideal society, sorry about that. I understand that the owners have taken a risk, and I quite understand that they have done the homework and identified the target audience for their product. It is a sad indictment of London today imho.


That kind of contrast is the norm in most places in London I've known for a long time.


----------



## deadringer (Nov 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because a lot of their stock required refrigeration and/or separation. You can't provide those on a market stall.



Are they really insurmountable? What about LPG refrigerators? 

What is separation by the way, different food groups?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> The rich / poor divide is wider than ever, not my idea of an ideal society, sorry about that.


You write that as if you think there are people contributing to this thread who would disagree with you.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> You write that as if you think there are people contributing to this thread who would disagree with you.



You are a mind reader as well, skillz


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 18, 2015)

teuchter said:


> You write that as if you think there are people contributing to this thread who would disagree with you.



And in turn, you write that, brazenly ignoring the fact that there are posters on this thread who not only welcome such a situation but are actively involved in perpetuating it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because a lot of their stock required refrigeration and/or separation. You can't provide those on a market stall.


That's the reason is it? Who told you this?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> the fact that there are posters on this thread who not only welcome such a situation but are actively involved in perpetuating it.



If this is true then shouldn't we be talking about these things, rather than beating around the bush with comments about the prices of bottles of wine?

Why don't you start things off, by sharing your facts about what posters on this thread are doing to actively perpetuate the widening gap between rich and poor, and what they should be doing differently.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> This hasn't happened though really has it? The only restaurant I can think of in this price bracket in Naughty Piglets itself. And it could be argued that it replaced Upstairs restaurant on Acre Lane.
> 
> E2a Salon is probably in that bracket for a meal in the evening. Keep meaning to try it.



My comment wasn't about the really posh piglets thing, it was about the way that sharply increased rents mean you need high profit margins, and those don't happen with things like grocery shops, they come with wine by the glass.


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's the reason is it? Who told you this?


Someone here a couple of weeks ago boldly asked if anyone knew what settlement the a and c had accepted from network rail, I don't think there was an answer and don't know if the question was the right question .


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> Someone here a couple of weeks ago boldly asked if anyone knew what settlement the a and c had accepted from network rail, I don't think there was an answer and don't know if the question was the right question .


Erm, ok. Why did you quote me though?


----------



## bimble (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Erm, ok. Why did you quote me though?


Hmm. Not for any interesting reason, just because you seemed to be questioning the fuzzy bits of the story about why a and c decided to pack up for good instead of relocating to market stall etc.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> What is separation by the way, different food groups?


Separation of raw from cooked, but also (within those groups) of flesh & fish, from dairy, also from things which are grain and/or vegbased.  The way you (in general) happily organise your fridge at home (ie. using your common sense and generally not any letting raw stuff drip onto cooked food or things you eat raw) would lose a business their food safety certificate.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2015)

Brixton Rec news: kids' climbing lessons have not been running recently - they are restarting from Sat 28 Nov.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Brixton Rec news: kids' climbing lessons have not been running recently - they are restarting from Sat 28 Nov.



Times?


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Times?



Email just says 'as normal' so assume times are as here 

Brixton Indoor Climbing Centre, Boulder Wall, London, SW9 8QQ


----------



## deadringer (Nov 19, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> That kind of contrast is the norm in most places in London I've known for a long time.



It's the norm in Cities the world over, IME, never mind London


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> It's the norm in Cities the world over, IME, never mind London



Perhaps you haven't lived round these parts very long. This is the first time I have seen such pricing around this area - some may say it is a sign of the times and a symptom of the on-going gentrification of parts of poorer London. Whatever. What is thoroughly wrong is to have such establishments in areas that have soup kitchens and food banks for the less fortunate. And please don't come out with your true blue "trickle down economy" BS, it doesn't.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Perhaps you haven't lived round these parts very long. This is the first time I have seen such pricing around this area - some may say it is a sign of the times and a symptom of the on-going gentrification of parts of poorer London. Whatever. *What is thoroughly wrong is to have such establishments in areas that have soup kitchens and food banks for the less fortunate.* And please don't come out with your true blue "trickle down economy" BS, it doesn't.



I agree with you that London/the UK has too much inequality.  The trouble with the bit in bold is that it lead to rich/poor ghettos.  I would rather have mixed areas, if only so that those who are fortunate enough not to use food banks etc, are more aware of the inequality than if they lived in a homogeneous area.

Also, fyi, that kind of food pricing has always been available in Brixton since I moved here in 1995 (20 Trinity Gardens from my list given earlier).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> It's the norm in Cities the world over, IME, never mind London



London has a rapidly shrinking middle in terms poor and wealthy. It is the richest part of England, while being the most unequal. If it keeps going for much longer as it is there will onlt be rich and poor people here, and nothing inbetween.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2015)

I couldn't afford Trinity Gardens (or to eat out much at all) when I moved to Brixton in 1993. I went maybe once for my birthday. It was definitely on a par with Naughty Piglets, perhaps a bit more expensive.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Are they really insurmountable? What about LPG refrigerators?



Not cheap if you need them running 12-14 hours a day - you'd also need a refrigerated van to transport the stuff to and from your storage. 



> What is separation by the way, different food groups?



Avoiding possible cross-contamination - everything from making sure different serving implements are used for stuff to making sure your cooked and raw meats are stored and displayed separately. Same principle as in restaurant kitchens, basically.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's the reason is it? Who told you this?



It's basic retail food hygiene.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> This^
> 
> For years Brixton had only one expensive restaurant (20 Trinity Gardens; Versailles; Helter Skelter; Upstairs). Now it seems to have two (so far). In the meantime, I would say that the total number of cheaper options has also increased.


Helter Skelter was _nowhere near_ as expensive at the Naughty Piglets. In fact the 1997 Standard review was quick to point out, "Something that immediately impresses is the relative cheapness of it all."


----------



## deadringer (Nov 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Perhaps you haven't lived round these parts very long. This is the first time I have seen such pricing around this area - some may say it is a sign of the times and a symptom of the on-going gentrification of parts of poorer London. Whatever. What is thoroughly wrong is to have such establishments in areas that have soup kitchens and food banks for the less fortunate. And please don't come out with your true blue "trickle down economy" BS, it doesn't.




Kindly post one example of where I have come out with my true blue 'trickle down economy' BS please?


All I was doing was commenting that it's normal in cities the world over to have rich and poor close together. Try taking a few wrong turns in an Amreican city and its very easy to end up feeling rather uncomfortable very quickly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Perhaps you haven't lived round these parts very long. This is the first time I have seen such pricing around this area - some may say it is a sign of the times and a symptom of the on-going gentrification of parts of poorer London. Whatever. What is thoroughly wrong is to have such establishments in areas that have soup kitchens and food banks for the less fortunate.



Always been the case, though. Back in the Victorian era, some of the great hotel/restaurants were within a couple of hundred yards of crumbling slums filled with malnourished people. 



> And please don't come out with your true blue "trickle down economy" BS, it doesn't.



"Trickle down" doesn't trickle down. Anyone still punting that crap is economically-illiterate, and anyone who believes it needs a full-time carer to make sure they don't stick a fork in their own eye when eating. 

In many cities the extremes are as bad, but not all. For example, in Berlin and other major German cities the problem of homelessness exists, but numbers are much lower, and hostel/care provision broader. In the working class bit of Berlin Greebo and I stay in (Moabit), the amount of (state and independent) provision for the working and non-working poor puts the UK to shame. Germany consequently has a much smaller problem with juvenile and adult malnutrition-related illnesses than the UK does, as a result.
So, what's the difference between the UK and Germany? Mainly the fact that the Germans have at least *tried* to keep brakes on full-blown neoliberalism, whereas our political class surrendered to it.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Helter Skelter was _nowhere near_ as expensive at the Naughty Piglets. In fact the 1997 Standard review was quick to point out, "Something that immediately impresses is the relative cheapness of it all."



Noted. I have edited my post for accuracy.  The point still stands.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Noted. I have edited my post for accuracy.  The point still stands.


There's certainly more food outlets in Brixton, but I'm not so sure there's more of the ones I'd describe as cheap (fast food outlets notwithstanding).


----------



## djdando (Nov 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> At the end of the day, thanks to politicians and the like, the opening of an expensive (£45 for meat potatoes and egg yolk sauce) in an area that has a soup kitchen within a 5 minute walk demands a political viewpoint on the situation. To be frank what the fuck has allowed such inequality to exist side by side? The rich / poor divide is wider than ever, not my idea of an ideal society, sorry about that. I understand that the owners have taken a risk, and I quite understand that they have done the homework and identified the target audience for their product. It is a sad indictment of London today imho.



I grew up outside of London and in the mid 2000's I worked once a week at a Soup Kitchen. They're not new and will always exist unfortunately / fortunately (whichever way you wish to look at it). Blaming a current set of politicians on the fact that a English and French couple have opening up a restaurant is ludicrous. I will once again and for the last time point out that if you bought a rib of beef from a reputable butcher it wouldn't far off £45. Maybe more in some premium butchers. You need to get out more and stop eating super noodles and angel delight.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 19, 2015)

djdando said:


> You need to get out more and stop eating super noodles and angel delight.



Ha ha, you're funny! I guess it must be rip off Britain, where eating out can become an expensive occupation. Whenever I get to visit the in-laws abroad it never ceases to amaze me the quality of food, the quality of wine, the preparation, all at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> I agree with you that London/the UK has too much inequality.  The trouble with the bit in bold is that it lead to rich/poor ghettos.  I would rather have mixed areas, if only so that those who are fortunate enough not to use food banks etc, are more aware of the inequality than if they lived in a homogeneous area.
> 
> Also, fyi, that kind of food pricing has always been available in Brixton since I moved here in 1995 (20 Trinity Gardens from my list given earlier).



"Mixed areas" can't really exist in an environment of such extreme difference between the economic power of the poorest and the wealthiest, except for the "contribution" social housing makes - even then, what happens is that the social housing is residualised (or, as some posters would say, ghettoised). 
This has been stated over and over again, and it's the driver behind "gentrification", and the reason that some posters are concerned about the ongoing shift from basic retail serving the entirety of the local population, to a mix of basic retail and outlets that require shoppers to have a modicum of disposable income.
Sure, "that kind of pricing" has indeed always been around. However, do a little mental exercise for me, please. Think back 20 years to how many "higher-end" restaurants (by which I mean that dining there would cost you 10-15% of your net weekly wage) there were in Brixton (or Streatham, for that matter) in comparison to the number of "lower-end" everyday "eat-in" eateries. In my opinion (and memory) the balance has altered from about 20% higher/80% lower, to more like 50% higher/50% lower, and appears likely to keep altering in favour of the higher-end outlets. Where does that leave those who can only afford the lower-end outlets? Fairly obviously with their choices and buying power being reduced.


----------



## djdando (Nov 19, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Ha ha, you're funny! I guess it must be rip off Britain, where eating out can become an expensive occupation. Whenever I get to visit the in-laws abroad it never ceases to amaze me the quality of food, the quality of wine, the preparation, all at a fraction of the cost.



That I don't disagree with. But wherever your in laws are from perhaps consider the readiness of the ingredients and the average salary in that area. 

I went to Paris with my partner recently and couldn't believe the cost of their top restaurants. London is actually renowned for its value for money.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's basic retail food hygiene.


So nobody told you that was the reason they didn't open a market stall but you thought you'd give the reason anyway. 
Thanks for that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> So nobody told you that was the reason they didn't open a market stall but you thought you'd give the reason anyway.
> Thanks for that.



I never claimed anyone had told me it was the reason. What I stated was a fairly simple set of reasons as to why one probably wouldn't do so - reasons that don't appear to have occurred to you.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sure, "that kind of pricing" has indeed always been around. However, do a little mental exercise for me, please. Think back 20 years to how many "higher-end" restaurants (by which I mean that dining there would cost you 10-15% of your net weekly wage) there were in Brixton (or Streatham, for that matter) in comparison to the number of "lower-end" everyday "eat-in" eateries. In my opinion (and memory) the balance has altered from about 20% higher/80% lower, to more like 50% higher/50% lower, and appears likely to keep altering in favour of the higher-end outlets. Where does that leave those who can only afford the lower-end outlets? Fairly obviously with their choices and buying power being reduced.



I think this is exactly right. It also seems to me though that it's exactly the sort of thing that the endless bickering on here obscures rather than enlightens. 

Looking at the balance like that leads to plenty of good pertinent questions. Arguing about individual prices doesn't - it just leads back into stuff around some fatuous good/bad line - £4.20 pint 'terrible gentrification' vs £3.80 pint 'proper Brixton for the people' type of arguments.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> What I don't understand about A&C is why they didn't carry on as a market stall.....a much loved business run by much loved owners, with dare I say it a 'brand' name everyone knows. Suppliers aready in place and a sudden huge reduction of overheads, sounds to me like a nice little business set up





ViolentPanda said:


> Because a lot of their stock required refrigeration and/or separation. You can't provide those on a market stall.


That seems to me you are giving a specific reason to a specific question - please be clearer in future. 

Of course nobody has ever managed to supply refrigeration on a market stall, no sir, that's well beyond the ken of man and I never in my life have seen such a thing .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That seems to me you are giving a specific reason to a specific question - please be clearer in future.



I appear to have been clear enough for other posters to understand.



> Of course nobody has ever managed to supply refrigeration on a market stall, no sir, that's well beyond the ken of man and I never in my life have seen such a thing .



My explanation that you've quoted shows deadringer that there aren't many savings/"huge reductions in overheads" to be made, and why.
How many refrigerated stalls - not shuttered shops in a covered market or railway arch - do you actually see around Brixton? It doesn't matter whether *you* or *I* occasionally see a refrigerated stall. What matters is how widespread they are. There aren't many, because they're impractical and expensive.

Good to see that you can manufacture beef out of my using the word "can't", though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Of course nobody has ever managed to supply refrigeration on a market stall, no sir, that's well beyond the ken of man and I never in my life have seen such a thing .


 
Many market stalls have some form of refrigeration. But I have not yet seen a market stall large enough to accommodate _the entire range of stock of a bricks & mortar delicatessen. _

Stalls and shops are different forms of business, even if they both sell food, so they will also have different models, different overheads and different profit margins  - is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Many market stalls have some form of refrigeration. But I have not yet seen a market stall large enough to accommodate _the entire range of stock of a bricks & mortar delicatessen. _
> 
> Stalls and shops are different forms of business, even if they both sell food, so they will also have different models, different overheads and different profit margins  - is that so hard to understand?


You don't say, thanks for that.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 19, 2015)

yet you keep banging on about how A&C could /should have moved to a stall?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

djdando said:


> you need to get out more and stop eating super noodles and angel delight.



Charming


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

I quite enjoy a bit of butterscotch angel delight....

.....never had supernoodles...but my teen is rather keen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

djdando said:


> I will once again and for the last time point out



Promise?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> yet you keep banging on about how A&C could /should have moved to a stall?


No I don't. You should read the thread before you reply


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

Winot said:


> Email just says 'as normal' so assume times are as here
> 
> Brixton Indoor Climbing Centre, Boulder Wall, London, SW9 8QQ


As part of my selfless service to this thread, I was in the Rec just now and asked at reception. I was told they don't know, it has nothing to do with them. It's been a long day so I thanked them and went about my business.


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> As part of my selfless service to this thread, I was in the Rec just now and asked at reception. I was told they don't know, it has nothing to do with them. It's been a long day so I thanked them and went about my business.



We will add that to the long list we have compiled of the Rec staff's knowledge about what goes on in the Rec. Thank you.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2015)

deadringer said:


> Kindly post one example of where I have come out with my true blue 'trickle down economy' BS please?
> 
> 
> All I was doing was commenting that it's normal in cities the world over to have rich and poor close together. Try taking a few wrong turns in an Amreican city and its very easy to end up feeling rather uncomfortable very quickly.



We should really be feeling sorry for this poor couple: 'We earn £190k a year. Do we need to sell our flat to afford private school fees?'


----------



## LadyV (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> As part of my selfless service to this thread, I was in the Rec just now and asked at reception. I was told they don't know, it has nothing to do with them. It's been a long day so I thanked them and went about my business.


Usual helpful staff on duty at the Rec then?


----------



## LadyV (Nov 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> We should really be feeling sorry for this poor couple, who can't survive on £190,000 a year. 'We earn £190k a year. Do we need to sell our flat to afford private school fees?'


Oh FFS, sell the flat and the house, live somewhere cheaper, don't send your brats to private school, live in the real world and do what everyone else has to survive, grrrrrrr


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 19, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Oh FFS, sell the flat and the house, live somewhere cheaper, don't send your brats to private school, live in the real world and do what everyone else has to survive, grrrrrrr


Exactly! Send then to a state school and they might not end up such arses as their parents. Job done
First world problems ,eh?


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 19, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I quite enjoy a bit of butterscotch angel delight....
> 
> .....never had supernoodles...but my teen is rather keen.


Pot > Super


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 19, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Exactly! Send then to a state school and they might not end up such arses as their parents. Job done
> First world problems ,eh?



cos state school never made an arse of anyone....


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Helter Skelter was _nowhere near_ as expensive at the Naughty Piglets. In fact the 1997 Standard review was quick to point out, "Something that immediately impresses is the relative cheapness of it all."


Nearly twenty years ago! 

*weeps quietly*


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think this is exactly right. It also seems to me though that it's exactly the sort of thing that the endless bickering on here obscures rather than enlightens.
> 
> Looking at the balance like that leads to plenty of good pertinent questions. Arguing about individual prices doesn't - it just leads back into stuff around some fatuous good/bad line - £4.20 pint 'terrible gentrification' vs £3.80 pint 'proper Brixton for the people' type of arguments.


Twenty years ago there weren't many restaurants in Brixton at all.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> We should really be feeling sorry for this poor couple: 'We earn £190k a year. Do we need to sell our flat to afford private school fees?'


If that article appeared in Viz it wouldn't be misplaced


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> We should really be feeling sorry for this poor couple: 'We earn £190k a year. Do we need to sell our flat to afford private school fees?'





> Their respective careers - in management consultantancy and personal injury law - give them a joint income of £190,000. The couple also own two properties with a combined value of more than £1m, putting them in the wealthiest 1pc of households in Britain.


My heart bleeds for these over-privileged, whining, middle class, self-obsessed whining cunts.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 19, 2015)

supercute children’s DISCOPOP

All is now accepted and approved.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

"We only earn earn £350k a year. Do I need to sell a bolock to buy a bolthole in Closters?"


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> If that article appeared in Viz it wouldn't be misplaced



It's worth reading to the end - because each line adds to the horror. 

Had the Telegraph any understanding of 'duty of care' they would not have run the story.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It's worth reading to the end - because each line adds to the horror.
> 
> Had the Telegraph any understanding of 'duty of care' they would not have run the story.



I fell over at the cost of private schooling. I didn't realise it was so expensive

E2A: After having a mooch about the Internet, that's not even the cost of the well known private schools. They are way more expensive. Fucking hell.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2015)

madolesance said:


> supercute children’s DISCOPOP
> 
> All is now accepted and approved.


Despite what people may think, we've always been open to listing Pop Brixton events on Buzz.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Despite what people may think, we've always been open to listing Pop Brixton events on Buzz.


Though more actually reporting and commenting on the negative than the positive?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2015)

Just put this up on the Noticeboard. This Sat

Another Lambeth is Possible.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 20, 2015)

It's the way of most press / blogs / Internet fora. 

A negative story always creates more of a reaction, comments, shares and click throughs than a positive story on a community group offering support or services.

It plays to our psyche, and there's a fair bit of research on why and how our brains respond to it. I got the tube today & had to read the standard; was interested to see they're still reporting on Angell Town & the grants they've given them; part of which is self promotion & grant makers ego, but it's rare to see a longer article on programmer to support employment / Regen projects. Shame that their solution for disadvantaged communities seems only to be offering vague access to jobs in blue chip city businesses as if that's a better option.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2015)

^

Happened to see this 10 minutes ago

The scientists with reasons to be cheerful


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It's worth reading to the end - because each line adds to the horror.
> 
> Had the Telegraph any understanding of 'duty of care' they would not have run the story.



Reading some of the comments at the end, and the fact that they say they were privately educated and just want the same for there kids, what runs through the article is resentment.

These people in the top 10% feel that there parents could have the big house and send them to private school. Now they cannot live the same lifestyle as there parents. 

Also what comes out of this article and the comments is a feeling of insecurity. This runs across society. 

I was reading a while back that back in the days of less inequality in late 60s and 70s more people were sending there kids to State schools. That when these kids grew up into Thatcherite Britain they started sending there children to private schools. Why? One suggestion was that in more equal societies where people felt a sense of security there was less a need to try to get ones offspring a competitive advantage ie private schooling. There was also more empathy and solidarity between people despite other social differences.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 20, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> It's the way of most press / blogs / Internet fora.
> 
> A negative story always creates more of a reaction, comments, shares and click throughs than a positive story.



In a daily editorial conference I was struck by this remark from a newspaper exec who now edits a title:
'Anyone reading this news list would slit their wrists.'


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> "We only earn earn £350k a year. Do I need to sell a bolock to buy a bolthole in Closters?"


Klosters


Mr Retro said:


> "We only earn earn £350k a year. Do I need to sell a bolock to buy a bolthole in Closters?"



If you can't spell it you can't afford it.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reading some of the comments at the end, and the fact that they say they were privately educated and just want the same for there kids, what runs through the article is resentment.
> 
> These people in the top 10% feel that there parents could have the big house and send them to private school. Now they cannot live the same lifestyle as there parents.
> 
> ...


I remember reading an article in the Torygraph a while back where the author was bemoaning the fact that his parents had a nice house in Kew and sent their children to private school on one civil service income. That's the kind of lifestyle you can only have on a banker's salary in London now.

My mate who went to a comprehensive is sending her daughter to private school (she's only 5). She's scathing about her education even though she went to Cambridge and her sister has a PhD and is a university lecturer! Her parents are paying as she gave up her highly paid management consultancy job when she became a (single) parent. God knows what that says about our society!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2015)

Facebook has just reminded me that we lost Cafe Sitifis a couple of years back which was lovely and very affordable but struggled to get enough customers. It became a barber's shop, under the same ownership afaik.


----------



## 299 old timer (Nov 20, 2015)

What they are worried about (poor things) is the inevitable middle class chatterings in their street:

"Oh, you know Adam and Megan? Apparently they can't afford private tuition"
"Oh I say how absolutely awful"
"Rumour has it they may well have to move out"
"Oh how utterly dreadful"
"I overheard someone say they are moving to Catford"
*gasps of astonishment*


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> We should really be feeling sorry for this poor couple: 'We earn £190k a year. Do we need to sell our flat to afford private school fees?'


Good job they asked the Telegraph.
City AM would have offered them a cut-price day trading course.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2015)

teuchter said:


> If this is true then shouldn't we be talking about these things, rather than beating around the bush with comments about the prices of bottles of wine?
> 
> Why don't you start things off, by sharing your facts about what posters on this thread are doing to actively perpetuate the widening gap between rich and poor, and what they should be doing differently.



shifting gears - has the cat got your tongue?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 20, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Oh FFS, sell the flat and the house, live somewhere cheaper, don't send your brats to private school, live in the real world and do what everyone else has to survive, grrrrrrr


that article has made me feel a bit sick. they have that smug look too - friendly, but not friendly enough to send their kids to the local schools in case they catch poor. makes me sick. stop smiling in that smug way. go away. leave london. if you cannot do a simple investment in yoru local community by sending your kid to the local school you are not welcome here.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 20, 2015)

they're buy-to-let landlords as well. all the vile selfishness of the sharp-elbowed upper middle class who just can't reconcile themselves to not being able to afford some things or perpetuate the unsustainable level of privilege they inherited. argh.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 20, 2015)

£190K is £111K after tax. Take off £30K mortgage and £24K private school fees, still leaves £57K or £4750 a month. Is it really not possible to support a family of 4 on that? I don't believe it.
A management consultant and a personal injury lawyer who don't know anything about budgeting it seems.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

One of the Mash's better efforts: ‘We earn £190K a year. Should we sell a child so we can buy another flat?’


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Though more actually reporting and commenting on the negative than the positive?



Listing and reporting are two distinct things.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Listing and reporting are two distinct things.


Wow really? You know so many things! 

Hey I've got an oboe I need to store. Any advice?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Wow really? You know so many things!
> 
> Hey I've got an oboe I need to store. Any advice?



Yes.
It'll benefit from a moist, warm storage environment. I suggest you tuck it up your arse. It'll feel at home there, next to your head.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 20, 2015)

Is the East Dulwich Forum still going? It used to bring us a sense of solidarity. Something to rail against in unison.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes.
> It'll benefit from a moist, warm storage environment. I suggest you tuck it up your arse. It'll feel at home there, next to your head.


What lubricant would suit best, my thesaurus reliant advisor?


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 21, 2015)

It's snowing!! 

How exciting


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2015)

oooh lovely!! 
It doesn't seem to be settling, but it looks beautiful... ahhh


----------



## han (Nov 21, 2015)

Ooh it seems to be settling, now, on the grass at least!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> What lubricant would suit best, my thesaurus reliant advisor?



"Thesaurus reliant"?
Don't own one. Don't need one. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2015)

No water coming out of showers at Rec. Thames Water problem apparently. Heating might be off too - changing rooms are freezing.


----------



## bimble (Nov 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Thesaurus reliant"?
> Don't own one. Don't need one. Sorry to disappoint!


Now I want to know which word mr retro was impressed by, was it moist? Moist is one of my least favourites of all.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Thesaurus reliant"?
> Don't own one. Don't need one. Sorry to disappoint!


True, the only thesaurus in the flat is mine and almost exclusively used by me, generally when translating.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 21, 2015)

What's another word for a thesaurus?


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 21, 2015)

bimble said:


> Now I want to know which word mr retro was impressed by, was it moist? Moist is one of my least favourites of all.


You've not been here long. All will become apparent


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2015)

dp


----------



## Greebo (Nov 21, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> What's another word for a thesaurus?


Dictionary of snyonyms and antonyms.


----------



## bimble (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> You've not been here long. All will become apparent


It's true, you've got me, I am shamefully new. Still going through the hazing process. Was it oboe?


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2015)

Back to the food. Lunch in Cabana (Ferndale Rd). Nicely kitted out Brazilian theme restaurant but smacks of 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca. Food average (heavy hand on the fried squid; overdone spicing to disguise cheap meat). And not cheap for the quality - £65 for 3 for mains, sides, one dessert and a couple of drinks. About the same as Nanban which is n another league. Would be a fun location with a group but better food elsewhere in Brixton.

ETA: it was £65 without service, and they comped the cachaça


----------



## bimble (Nov 21, 2015)

Winot said:


> Back to the food. Lunch in Cabana (Ferndale Rd). Nicely kitted out Brazilian theme restaurant but smacks of 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca. Food average (heavy hand on the fried squid; overdone spicing to disguise cheap meat). And not cheap for the quality - £65 for 3 for mains, sides, one dessert and a couple of drinks. About the same as Nanban which is n another league. Would be a fun location with a group but better food elsewhere in Brixton.
> ETA: it was £65 without service, and they comped the cachaça



Is there a thread for local food reviews ? (not sarcasm suggestion).


----------



## Angellic (Nov 21, 2015)

Winot said:


> Back to the food. Lunch in Cabana (Ferndale Rd). Nicely kitted out Brazilian theme restaurant but smacks of 'chain trying to look independent' a la Wahaca. Food average (heavy hand on the fried squid; overdone spicing to disguise cheap meat). And not cheap for the quality - £65 for 3 for mains, sides, one dessert and a couple of drinks. About the same as Nanban which is n another league. Would be a fun location with a group but better food elsewhere in Brixton.
> 
> ETA: it was £65 without service, and they comped the cachaça



I went once as everywhere else was busy. food was ok but pricey for what it was. Brazilian theme was trying to hard. Nice waitress though. it was also very noisy. Too noisy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 21, 2015)

I ate out. I spent some good money. It was ok. Woohoo me.


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I ate out. I spent some good money. It was ok. Woohoo me.



Oh do fuck off


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2015)

There was a right royal ruck this morning about 10.50 am on LBC between two former Lambeth Labour councillors.
Red Ken (whose show it was) was phoned by John Mann MP (Town Hall Ward 1986-1990 I believe)

John Mann went for the jugular over and over again (he is a good ranter), accusing Ken of being a bigot over Ken's remark that the Labour shadow defence minister should seek psychiatric treatment.

Ken was somewhat at a loss for words, unusually.

The incident reminded me somewhat of how Labour carried on in the Lambeth council chamber during the period 1990-94, when there were two Labour groups - Labour and Suspended Labour, who often went at it hammer and tongs.

What is it about the Labour Party which causes all sorts of personal abuse over sometimes quite minor differences of opinion - especially in Lambeth?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Since there is a general move to make this thread an expensive eatery thread - I thought I would counter with a recommendation for cheap real ale.

Lidl in Acre Lane (probably in Stockwell too) have got loads of Titanic strong dark Plumb Porter @ £1.49 a 500ml bottle.

Appreciate you may not wish to sample beer made in Stoke on Trent, but I assure you is delicious. Very delicious. And at 4.9% abv reasonably strong. 

The downside of all this Lidl experimentation is they have pushed up their normal price for real ale bottles to £1.49, whereas when they just have 2 suppliers it was £1.25.

Still much cheaper than Tesco or Morrisons though (£1.97ish).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2015)

....


CH1 said:


> Since there is a general move to make this thread an expensive eatery thread - I thought I would counter with a recommendation for cheap real ale.
> 
> Lidl in Acre Lane (probably in Stockwell too) have got loads of Titanic strong dark Plumb Porter @ £1.49 a 500ml bottle.
> 
> ...


Lidl in stockwell had some Autumn Ale (sorry didn't make a note of who made it etc) for 99p for 500ml not especially especially strong, but quite nice.  one of their special offer things in middle of the shop.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Thesaurus reliant"?
> Don't own one. Don't need one. Sorry to disappoint!




I can recommend thesaurus.com. It's helped me out often


----------



## Smick (Nov 22, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I can recommend thesaurus.com. It's helped me out often


Or maybe Shift +f7 on word? When I use the same adjective twice in short succession, I always look for a thesaurus.


----------



## Winot (Nov 22, 2015)

bimble said:


> Is there a thread for local food reviews ? (not sarcasm suggestion).



Yeah here:

Brixton food news: new restaurants, pop ups, cafes and more

Only remembered it after I'd sullied this thread.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 22, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What is it about the Labour Party which causes all sorts of personal abuse over sometimes quite minor differences of opinion - especially in Lambeth?



Lambeth (and Southwark's) closeness to Westminster allows the more ambitious Cllr's to think that they are serving an apprenticeship to become a careerist MP, rather than serve local residents.

Steve Reed, Helen Hayes etc.

There is no shortage of greasy pole climbers currently positioning themselves for what may be a vacant CLP seat in Vauxhall in 2020.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 22, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> ....
> 
> Lidl in stockwell had some Autumn Ale (sorry didn't make a note of who made it etc) for 99p for 500ml not especially especially strong, but quite nice.  one of their special offer things in middle of the shop.



McMullen's Pale Ale is currently priced at a rather splendid 90p a bottle at the Stockwell Lidl store.

Enjoy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> McMullen's Pale Ale is currently priced at a rather splendid 90p a bottle at the Stockwell Lidl store.
> 
> Enjoy.


they'll sell out, they're practically giving it away.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 22, 2015)

Winot said:


> Oh do fuck off



Why?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 22, 2015)

Iam going to walk from Thornton heath to brixton tonight. Bored.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone know what time the potugese place opposite the rec closes tonight? The one with seats outside


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Anyone know what time the potugese place opposite the rec closes tonight? The one with seats outside


Sorry, discussion of eateries is no longer approved conduct on this thread.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 22, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Sorry, discussion of eateries is no longer approved conduct on this thread.


But its an approved venue, no?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 22, 2015)

Went to Cooltan, took some very passable E's, had a mellow evening in the company of agreeable bohemian types and enjoyed the fact that Brixton was a district free of "aspirational" Blairite/Thatcherite twats.

Oh dear, I appear to be having a 1995 flashback.....


----------



## Greebo (Nov 23, 2015)

Beautiful sky and light this morning over Brockwell Park.


----------



## bimble (Nov 23, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Beautiful sky and light this morning over Brockwell Park.
> 
> View attachment 79951


Can we have a morning version of this thread? http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/shepherds-delightedness-mapping-service.317507/


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2015)

You can't fault their self-promotion (picture from Mel's NZ wine Facebook page).

I picked up this 16 page newspaper about the virtues of New Zealand wine on the tube yesterday, not knowing what on earth it was all about. By the time I arrived at Warren Street  was in no doubt.

I think I will put the centre page "Know Your NZ Grapes" on my kitchen wall.

At least next time I'm asked by some knowing barman in a local hostelry "What wine would the lady like?" I'll be able to choose the cheapest option instead of the bank busting one.


----------



## bimble (Nov 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> At least next time I'm asked by some knowing barman in a local hostelry "What wine would the lady like?" I'll be able to choose the cheapest option instead of the bank busting one.


 You're quite a catch aren't you CH1.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2015)

bimble said:


> You're quite a catch aren't you CH1.


Interesting that being a catch is evaluated on the amount one is willing to spend on wine.
I would expect a proper lady to be willing to spend 6 hours with me at "Tristan and Isolde"!


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You can't fault their self-promotion (picture from Mel's NZ wine Facebook page).
> 
> I picked up this 16 page newspaper about the virtues of New Zealand wine on the tube yesterday, not knowing what on earth it was all about. By the time I arrived at Warren Street  was in no doubt.
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have that kind of PR budget to throw around.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Must be nice to have that kind of PR budget to throw around.


Probably left over from the crowd funding.
How many years til she gets to St James's?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Checking out the latest Time Out I was pleasantly surprised to see Brixton is heading up their corner shop feature.
They profile the Latin and Caribbean Food store in Brixton Villaage. This is one of the few remaining examples of how it used to be.
Open all hours: meet London's cornershop owners


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2015)

Coldharbour Lane shut for a third day for crane work for this Premier 'Inn'. Work ends in the spring.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Checking out the latest Time Out I was pleasantly surprised to see Brixton is heading up their corner shop feature.
> They profile the Latin and Caribbean Food store in Brixton Villaage. This is one of the few remaining examples of how it used to be.
> Open all hours: meet London's cornershop owners


I think that article probably mainly tells us which neighbourhoods of London Time Out writers live in these days.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Coldharbour Lane shut for a third day for crane work for this Premier 'Inn'. Work ends in the spring.


The closure will continue til the end of next week.  After that they don't plan to need to a crane.


----------



## footballerslegs (Nov 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Coldharbour Lane shut for a third day for crane work for this Premier 'Inn'. Work ends in the spring.



It's been lovely walking down that road with no bloody traffic.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> The closure will continue til the end of next week.  After that they don't plan to need to a crane.


If they keep on heaping all that heavy concrete on top don't you think there is a danger Brixton will disappear down a giant sink hole?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> The closure will continue til the end of next week.  After that they don't plan to need to a crane.



Presumably they pay for such a closure.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> If they keep on heaping all that heavy concrete on top don't you think there is a danger Brixton will disappear down a giant sink hole?



It's quite a ziggurat


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Presumably they pay for such a closure.



Presumably. It's always been part of their plan. Until the other day they were using a tower crane sited in the space for the lift shaft. Now it's time to build the shaft, so the tower crane was replaced by the mobile crane which is currently blocking the road.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Went to Southwark Crown Court this morning to the trial of Comrade Bala.

Pretty bad stuff. After the star member of Bala's Institute of Mao Tsedong Thought  attempted to top herself and was in Kings College Hospital neurological unit, Comrade Bala used to visit her with two female cohorts who did not speak, but applied headphones so the patient could be played tapes of chanting.

Heard two witnesses in person, several witness statements and a dramatised presentation of Comrade Bala's interrogation by the police.

All rather appalling, and like a psychological cult version of domestic violence.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 25, 2015)

Lovely sounding bloke


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2015)

The South Pole Saloon lot are 'taking over' Valentia Place tomorrow


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 25, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Coldharbour Lane shut for a third day for crane work for this Premier 'Inn'. Work ends in the spring.


I'll be very glad it's over, I'm getting mighty fed up of that piddly little passage way down what was once Electric _Lane_.... more like Electric Alleyway....


----------



## bimble (Nov 25, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> I'll be very glad it's over, I'm getting mighty fed up of that piddly little passage way down what was once Electric _Lane_.... more like Electric Alleyway....


Up the road in Loughborough Junction we've got several construction projects coming right on Coldharbour Lane one of which in particular will make the holiday inn job look positively minor. 
All those new homes have to go somewhere I know but can't shift the feeling of looming dread.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 25, 2015)

editor said:


> The South Pole Saloon lot are 'taking over' Valentia Place tomorrow




Perhaps an addition to this list: http://www.theweek.co.uk/uk-news/61481/winter-wonderland-fails-from-smoking-elves-to-a-dead-santa


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 25, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> I'll be very glad it's over, I'm getting mighty fed up of that piddly little passage way down what was once Electric _Lane_.... more like Electric Alleyway....


 piddly passage is a very apt desciption.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2015)

What has gone on in the Effra Park Tavern? New management? Don't recognise any of the staff


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> What has gone on in the Effra Park Tavern? New management? Don't recognise any of the staff


Elm Park or Effra Hall?

Either way I dont know - never go to either these days as Effra Hall doesnt let kids in and Elm Park is a bit of a schlep.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2015)

Ah Effra Hall


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

You can go for some 'festive foraging' on the 10th Dec. In a shop. Perhaps 'unearth' a pair of £72 trousers, a £103 bag or a £40 pair of gloves.







The Keep Boutique - Blog


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

Some great pics from a young Brixton photographer 












Brixton street photographer – Rozine Jahfar


----------



## irf520 (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> You can go for some 'festive foraging' on the 10th Dec. In a shop. Perhaps 'unearth' a pair of £72 trousers, a £103 bag or a £40 pair of gloves.



Must put that one in the diary. I'd be kicking myself for the whole of next year if I missed those bargains.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

New record shop for Brixton: A new vinyl record shop for Brixton: Container Records to open up in Pop Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd sooner go to this


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

Some kind of incident on Coldharbour Lane by Somerleyton Road. Road closed, cop cars, ambulances and a helicopter buzzing about earlier.


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 26, 2015)

Coldharbour Lane closed at traffic lights with Atlantic Road due to someone being knocked over by large vehicle


----------



## Angellic (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> New record shop for Brixton: A new vinyl record shop for Brixton: Container Records to open up in Pop Brixton




Does that make it a chain?


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Does that make it a chain?


You've lost me here, I'm afraid.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> Coldharbour Lane closed at traffic lights with Atlantic Road due to someone being knocked over by large vehicle


Oh, shit. I hope they're OK. The bit that worries me most is the CHL junction with Barrington/Gresham Roads. I've seen so many near misses there. That road layout seems very confusing.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks serious.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Some kind of incident on Coldharbour Lane by Somerleyton Road. Road closed, cop cars, ambulances and a helicopter buzzing about earlier.


Hope no one's seriously injured!

They've got the HEMS chopper out, I took these a few mins ago:


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, shit. I hope they're OK. The bit that worries me most is the CHL junction with Barrington/Gresham Roads. I've seen so many near misses there. That road layout seems very confusing.



Everyday I see drivers at the CHL/Barrington/Gresham junctions get confused by the lights there, stopping when they're on a green light and vice versa.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope I'm wrong, but it looks like the accident victim, an elderly man, has died. He went under a skip lorry.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 26, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but it looks like the accident victim, an elderly man, has died. He went under a skip lorry.


Very sad


----------



## Angellic (Nov 26, 2015)

editor said:


> You've lost me here, I'm afraid.




my error. I thought it was another branch.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but it looks like the accident victim, an elderly man, has died. He went under a skip lorry.


That's terrible news.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2015)

So. The South Pole Saloon. Think the Hyde Park Wonderland meets Boomtown for the cocktail set.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 26, 2015)

Evening standard reported that he passed away, sadly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2015)

editor said:


> So. The South Pole Saloon. Think the Hyde Park Wonderland meets Boomtown for the cocktail set.


we'll have to try it then - having not been to Wonderland or Boomtown....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Evening standard reported that he passed away, sadly.


that is sad to hear - their are too many hgv related deaths.


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2015)

editor said:


> So. The South Pole Saloon. Think the Hyde Park Wonderland meets Boomtown for the cocktail set.


Is having a really really ugly website the new cool thing? The lurid carry on christmas drawings might possibly be ironic but the food photos are just properly disgusting.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> Is having a really really ugly website the new cool thing? The lurid carry on christmas drawings might possibly be ironic but the food photos are just properly disgusting.



Expensive junk food is hip.

Pretty is for squares, man!


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Expensive junk food is hip.
> Pretty is for squares, man!


but... !


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> but... !
> View attachment 80077



I know. It's filth.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> but... !
> View attachment 80077



That is making me salivate.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> we'll have to try it then - having not been to Wonderland or Boomtown....


I'm pretty sure it won't be to your tastes, but if you go along be prepared for a full bag search on entry. Despite all the glittering lights and festival-esque decor, I found to really bland and soulless, with the most interesting people there being the staff. Horses for courses though. Maybe it is the kind of thing you'd go for. 

Boomtown I think you would like, by the way.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2015)

Hmm, you're really selling it to us.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh, and the prices:

Takeaway burger & small fries: £10
Pint of Brookyln Brewery beer in squishy plastic container - £5.80/£5.40
Cocktails: £8.50
Red Bull: £3

And the clientèle:


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2015)

Please note toff in blazer in the foreground


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2015)

Note to self - don't judge a book by its cover. He could a communist! Or a queer! Or both!


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2015)

(I am reclaiming the word 'queer', in case anyone is concerned).


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2015)

That looks really exciting.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 27, 2015)

That does not look like a festive winter wonder land. It looks like an immersive theatre production set in a soup kitchen. or wank for short.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 27, 2015)

han said:


> Note to self - don't judge a book by its cover. He could a communist! Or a queer! Or both!


They look young & happy, that's all I need to know to find them annoying.


----------



## Winot (Nov 27, 2015)

I guess people here would prefer to socialise with punters who are more... likeminded.


----------



## irf520 (Nov 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> I guess people here would prefer to socialise with punters who are more... likeminded.





EastEnder said:


> They look young & happy, that's all I need to know to find them annoying.



Hmmm ... that'd be old and miserable then?


----------



## hendo (Nov 27, 2015)

Completely unfair to pillory that bloke in the picture whose only 'crime' as far as I can see is to have been in the 'wrong place' having a drink with his mates.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's some more pics from last night: 

















The festive fun falls flat at the South Pole Saloon, Valentia Place, Brixton.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> I guess people here would prefer to socialise with punters who are more... likeminded.


I like to go to places where I meet all sorts of people - all ages and all backgrounds. It's what Brixton used to be famous for, but latterly it seems to be falling into a two-tier society, often split along economic lines.


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2015)

editor said:


> The festive fun falls flat at the South Pole Saloon, Valentia Place, Brixton.



The scathingest.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> The scathingest.


I reported what I saw. I did add that others will surely disagree, but it's honest.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> I guess people here would prefer to socialise with punters who are more... likeminded.


It is rather ironic isn't it...


----------



## deadringer (Nov 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> but... !
> View attachment 80077




Wowsers!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 27, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> They look young & happy, that's all I need to know to find them annoying.


You are my hero


----------



## irf520 (Nov 27, 2015)

hendo said:


> Completely unfair to pillory that bloke in the picture whose only 'crime' as far as I can see is to have been in the 'wrong place' having a drink with his mates.



The crime is the drink prices, and the bloke in the picture is an accessory after the fact ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 27, 2015)

> ......_designed to cater to the whims of the most fantastical, playful and debaucherous guests_.



if I'd coughed up good money on the strength of the above I think I'd be asking for a refund.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2015)

hendo said:


> Completely unfair to pillory that bloke in the picture whose only 'crime' as far as I can see is to have been in the 'wrong place' having a drink with his mates.



I was joking, but, I'm sorry if it wasn't clear. I'm not into judging people by outward appearances and I hoped I was making a lighthearted point about that! 

Anyway. Onwards and upwards! 

These places clearly aren't meant for old farts like me anyway.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 28, 2015)

We were in The Queens Head tonight. Craft beer and bitter are the offerings with no old school nitro keg stuff like Guinness Kronenburg etc available. I was on the Effra ale served in a pint glass with a handle which I think is aces . 

The layout is exactly as before with decor and furniture now the same as you can find in about 200 bars in London. So the church seats which were so authentic and different 20 years ago are actually new in this bar. 

People behind the bar are sound and friendly and 1 of 2 of them was competent and knew what he was about.

I would go back, but probably won't. Instead I'll head 100 yards up the road to the Marquis.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in The Queens Head tonight. Craft beer and bitter are the offerings with no old school nitro keg stuff like Guinness Kronenburg etc available. I was on the Effra ale served in a pint glass with a handle which I think is aces .
> 
> The layout is exactly as before with decor and furniture now the same as you can find in about 200 bars in London. So the church seats which were so authentic and different 20 years ago are actually new in this bar.
> 
> ...


Is it a new landord now?


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2015)

editor said:


> The festive fun falls flat at the South Pole Saloon, Valentia Place, Brixton.



This review is the second site after their homepage that pops up in Google.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We were in The Queens Head tonight. Craft beer and bitter are the offerings with no old school nitro keg stuff like Guinness Kronenburg etc available. I was on the Effra ale served in a pint glass with a handle which I think is aces .
> 
> The layout is exactly as before with decor and furniture now the same as you can find in about 200 bars in London. So the church seats which were so authentic and different 20 years ago are actually new in this bar.
> 
> ...


No mention of prices in your review. Appreciate price is irrelevant to many Urbs - but to the small minority currently confined to Wetherspoons it is crucial.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Is it a new landord now?


I believe so. Definitely those actually running it are new.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> No mention of prices in your review. Appreciate price is irrelevant to many Urbs - but to the small minority currently confined to Wetherspoons it is crucial.


Sorry, review was proffered with 8 pints on board. I actually did look out for it: cheapest pint is £3.75 for an ale whose name I forget. A Guinness in the Marquis is £3.80 so in fairness that's a great price. This £3.75 is prominently advertised on a blackboard so you can see the entrance fee and not have to ask/wait in trepidation for the barman to tell you after your pint is poured. Most expensive £4.80. Didn't think to look at the prices of the (lengthy) bottle list.

E2a: I see I should have put my posts in the dedicated thread.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 28, 2015)

Cafe alert! At the corner of Pulross and Ferndale road there is a little take away coffee and juice bar called Balance Cafe run by a young guy who seems to be pouring everything in to it. Lovely coffee and there are wraps, sandwiches, pastries, cakes etc too. 

He opens at 7am every week day and 10 on Saturday.If you are in the area and desirous of a coffee or a juice, it would be nice to support him.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Cafe alert! At the corner of Pulross and Ferndale road there is a little take away coffee and juice bar called Balance Cafe run by a young guy who seems to be pouring everything in to it. Lovely coffee and there are wraps, sandwiches, pastries, cakes etc too.
> 
> He opens at 7am every week day and 10 on Saturday.If you are in the area and desirous of a coffee or a juice, it would be nice to support him.



They're really friendly in there. Focus seems to be healthy (ish) stuff. For example, they don't sell cans of coke and the like


----------



## ash (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Cafe alert! At the corner of Pulross and Ferndale road there is a little take away coffee and juice bar called Balance Cafe run by a young guy who seems to be pouring everything in to it. Lovely coffee and there are wraps, sandwiches, pastries, cakes etc too.
> 
> He opens at 7am every week day and 10 on Saturday.If you are in the area and desirous of a coffee or a juice, it would be nice to support him.


He does amazing soups to


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

The guy who runs it is a sweetheart, I always try and give him some trade when I can.


----------



## alcopop (Nov 28, 2015)

Big article in The Independent magazine today by Alex Wheatle about Brixton.


----------



## hendo (Nov 28, 2015)

Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much? 

And a great piece it is


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2015)

han said:


> This review is the second site after their homepage that pops up in Google.


Apparently their budget is so big that they've been running ad campaigns on buses.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2015)

hendo said:


> Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much?
> 
> And a great piece it is


"Unchecked capitalism has wounded small businesses in Brixton"

Good piece, indeed.


----------



## Winot (Nov 28, 2015)

It's great to read a piece that goes into a bit more depth than usual into people's stories.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2015)

A Thursday night in Brixton: 
































A Thursday night in Brixton – Brixton East, Prince Albert and the Prince of Wales in photos


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2015)

hendo said:


> Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much?
> 
> And a great piece it is


Interesting little inconsistency between this piece and the Vice article posted the other day



			
				Vice said:
			
		

> Estate agents Roy Brooks first started promoting Brixton, renaming it ‘Poets Corner’, in 1983, when house prices started at £30,000 (2). As an _Observer_ journalist reported a few years later: ‘Anita Chambers was a partner at Roy Brooks then, and her surprise choice of an emergent London to watch is Brixton … Look out for Coldharbour Lane (one-bedroom flat for £37,500)… Loiter along a series of roads named after the poets Shakespeare, Chaucer, Spenser and Milton, where unmodernised houses start at £55,000… Handsome four-floor “mansions” like the one in Brixton Water Lane, and an early Victorian house with a large back garden could set you back as much as £120,000.’ (3)






			
				independent said:
			
		

> Lesley Marshall (not her real name) arrived in the UK from Jamaica in 1970 when she was 10. She and her elder sister joined their parents who were living in Chaucer Road, just around the corner from the Frontline – locals christened the area "Poets' Corner".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 28, 2015)

han said:


> I was joking, but, I'm sorry if it wasn't clear. I'm not into judging people by outward appearances and I hoped I was making a lighthearted point about that!
> 
> Anyway. Onwards and upwards!
> 
> These places clearly aren't meant for old farts like me anyway.


 But you are such a youngster! No where is good for old farts - I think we have to hang about in some of these places just because.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> But you are such a youngster! No where is good for old farts - I think we have to hang about in some of these places just because.


 

Yes I see your point. In the interests of a cohesive, integrated community, we don't want ghettos of young people do we!


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2015)

hendo said:


> Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much?


I read the comments , in the independent !!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Interesting little inconsistency between this piece and the Vice article posted the other day


Milton, Chaucer, Shakespeare, Spencer are Poets. Surely whoever laid out and named the roads in 1880 or thereabouts is responsible for this epithet?

Why do estate agents have to be claiming credit for everything? They can piss off back to Chelsea as far as I'm concerned.

Actually I seem to recall when Roy Brooks came to prominence in Brixton around 1983 their line was generally "Would you be mad enough to buy this dilapidated property etc etc."

In those days the GLC were promoting "Homesteading" and it was all the rage to buy absolute wrecks and do them up with a GLC or council grant.

The current Roy Brooks website gives little clue to their early demeanour, but I culled this off some website somewhere:
"Roy Brooks, who died 35 years ago this month, was an estate agent in Kings Road, London who made his name and, uncomfortably for a man with avowed Communistic leanings, his fortune from harnessing one endearing feature into the prose eschewed by other estate agents of the time – the unvarnished truth."


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2015)

I see some super posh chocolatier (or whatever they're called) has just opened up next door to Champagne & Fromage. That little stretch is looking more and more like a mini Kensington every day.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2015)

Technically, Poet's Corner is in Herne Hill.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 28, 2015)

So to all people living in the town, is it getting so badly posh and or bland unequal etc that you want to move? Is it a bit shit now? When is the point you say this is too expensive/shit etc and move on?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> So to all people living in the town, is it getting so badly posh and or bland unequal etc that you want to move? Is it a bit shit now? When is the point you say this is too expensive/shit etc and move on?


not yet!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2015)

Move where?


----------



## bimble (Nov 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> So to all people living in the town, is it getting so badly posh and or bland unequal etc that you want to move? Is it a bit shit now? When is the point you say this is too expensive/shit etc and move on?


Me and cat are not going anywhere for the forseeable. I noticed yesterday though that it looks like about half of the houses along Coldharbour Lane (the big victorian ones between loughborough Junction and Brixton) have for sale signs outside. Trying to put a happy face on it all, maybe there are lots of people who'll be able to retire early and build their dream home in Jamaica or whatever about 20 years earlier than planned.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> So to all people living in the town, is it getting so badly posh and or bland unequal etc that you want to move? Is it a bit shit now? When is the point you say this is too expensive/shit etc and move on?



We're not going anywhere. Kids are in local schools, we have a place we like and it's a short bike ride to our workplaces (that also aren't going to change). 

The things I like about Brixton are only a part of my life in London. If it gets too bland I'll get my fun elsewhere. No need to move.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 29, 2015)

han said:


> Please note toff in blazer in the foreground



It's not a blazer but more likely a Chesterfield.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 29, 2015)

Winot said:


> We're not going anywhere. Kids are in local schools, we have a place we like and it's a short bike ride to our workplaces (that also aren't going to change).
> 
> The things I like about Brixton are only a part of my life in London. If it gets too bland I'll get my fun elsewhere. No need to move.



Even though it might be interesting to live somewhere else, I couldn't be bothered to start all over again.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 29, 2015)

hendo said:


> Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much?
> 
> And a great piece it is



This was a good read. Yes there was police intimidation and racism but the music seen was buzzing !! back in '81. I think i only really caught the last vestiges of this when visiting 'Green Leaf' on Landor rd, proper back room dance vibes.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 29, 2015)

hendo said:


> Brixton's gentrification: How did the area's character change so much?
> 
> And a great piece it is



And the comments. Wow! Who'd have thought quite so many racists would read the Independent.


----------



## hendo (Nov 29, 2015)

Frightening.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> So to all people living in the town, is it getting so badly posh and or bland unequal etc that you want to move? Is it a bit shit now? When is the point you say this is too expensive/shit etc and move on?



We have actually. Never thought it would happen but we're moving out of London completely. Selling up and getting out.


----------



## bimble (Nov 29, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> We have actually. Never thought it would happen but we're moving out of London completely. Selling up and getting out.


One of the for sale signs on CHL is you then.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2015)

Moving is so expensive. You have to really want/need to.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 29, 2015)

_


Ms T said:



			Moving is so expensive. You have to really want/need to.
		
Click to expand...

_
The vague thought of moving occurs to me from time to time, then I go out and bump into people I know, get chatting and I realise that Brixton is my home and that I can't give it up.

And that's even before the costs and the fact of kids being in local schools etc.

Improve, don't move.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2015)

My grand tour last night took me to the Effra Social (packed), new Queen's Head (feature coming soon), Albert (packed), Ekovision (which is basically just a club now) and the Dogstar (rammed)... Brixton has never, ever been so full of people at night.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2015)

Home is where the heart is.... 

Mine's in SW2....


----------



## bimble (Nov 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Brixton has never, ever been so full of people at night.


Good thing we're getting a big hotel: They can't all live here and a bed at holiday Inn probably cheaper than a cab home sometimes.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 29, 2015)

We're moving to Walthamstow in 2 weeks time. Wanted to buy a house and couldn't afford anything here so looked at other areas and decided on Walthamstow after a few visits to friends up there.


----------



## Smick (Nov 29, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> We're moving to Walthamstow in 2 weeks time. Wanted to buy a house and couldn't afford anything here so looked at other areas and decided on Walthamstow after a few visits to friends up there.


It was one of the first places in London I ever visited, so I have a soft spot for it. Probably fifteen years since I was there but, because it's on the Victoria Line, I feel like I'm almost a local.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2015)

It does seem that Music Temple is no more, a shame, I think Si always ran a really good shop and I enjoyed dropping by for a chat and a rummage.

Better news though is that Lionvibes will be taking over the old shop. Some might remember Matt used to run Lionvibes for many years from a stall opposite Brixton tube station, so it'll be nice to have a continuation of Brixton reggae in the same store in Brixton Village, following on from All Tone and Music Temple.

Online shop: Lionvibes Sound and Music - Reggae Vinyl Records


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> It does seem that Music Temple is no more, a shame, I think Si always ran a really good shop and I enjoyed dropping by for a chat and a rummage.
> 
> Better news though is that Lionvibes will be taking over the old shop. Some might remember Matt used to run Lionvibes for many years from a stall opposite Brixton tube station, so it'll be nice to have a continuation of Brixton reggae in the same store in Brixton Village, following on from All Tone and Music Temple.
> 
> Online shop: Lionvibes Sound and Music - Reggae Vinyl Records


Where would you recommend to go and hear exactly this stuff being played, really loudly?


----------



## aussw9 (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> It does seem that Music Temple is no more, a shame, I think Si always ran a really good shop and I enjoyed dropping by for a chat and a rummage.
> 
> Better news though is that Lionvibes will be taking over the old shop. Some might remember Matt used to run Lionvibes for many years from a stall opposite Brixton tube station, so it'll be nice to have a continuation of Brixton reggae in the same store in Brixton Village, following on from All Tone and Music Temple.
> 
> Online shop: Lionvibes Sound and Music - Reggae Vinyl Records



Glad to hear that its continuing as a record shop!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> One of the for sale signs on CHL is you then.


No, we haven't got a sign. We're not using a high street estate agent. 
There are a lot of them up along our stretch at the moment though. Although at least one of them is an advert for a school fair, I think.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> The vague thought of moving occurs to me from time to time, then I go out and bump into people I know, get chatting and I realise that Brixton is my home and that I can't give it up.
> 
> And that's even before the costs and the fact of kids being in local schools etc.
> 
> Improve, don't move.



Sadly, we don't feel we've got much of a choice. We both grew up in south London and our parents still live here, so all our roots are here, but now we've got a baby it's hard to keep going, in Brixton and London as a whole.

I love Brixton but I also kind of know that I love Brixton as it was, not how it is now. I used to have family and friends who all here but slowly everyone's had to move away and so it's just us here now. I don't see London getting better in the future either. It's expensive, stupidly so, and I think that rich/poor gap will only get bigger. London as a whole is becoming homogenised and blander, and I see it happening here.

Even so, I'd stay here if I could but there's no way we could afford to move to somewhere in Brixton that could fit our family. We could just about move into another part of London, but if we're going to have to move to an area we don't know anyway we kind of feel it's worth taking the plunge and leaving London completely.


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> Where would you recommend to go and hear exactly this stuff being played, really loudly?



Depends what sort of thing you want to hear. You're in London? I'd recommend Channel One, Jah Shaka, Aba Shanti I, Jah Tubbys. Channel One have got a good all dayer planned for Boxing Day.

Search Google/Facebook for events. University Of Dub is a good monthly one, always three sounds playing in turn over one night.

They largely play modern UK Dub, mostly 4/4 steppers, along with old time roots during the warm up and occasionally though the night. Not so easy to hear just 60's & 70's reggae on a big sound these days. Gladdy Wax is on Facebook, you might get to one of his sessions, proper old school. Sir Coxsone Outernational are doing a few more dances these days again after a bit of a sabbatical.

There are numerous oldies nights around, like at the Flower Of Kent in Peckham every Thursday evening, but on the house sound, not a proper rig. Wassie One does sessions in the Heart & Hand & at Porkys in Streatham, well worth a look, all free entry.

You can hear a lot of this stuff on my website. Latest show all UK Dub, older shows with old stuff Cry Tough - Channel One Archive


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo  Thank you. The big name stuff I know well but didn't know about the Pekham & Streatham nights, notes taken.
Was secretly hoping you'd be able to tell me about a nondescript looking door somewhere in the heart of Brixton that works as a time machine back to around 1978.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2015)

ariwa studio is at the bottom of my road in thornton heath


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ariwa studio is at the bottom of my road in thornton heath


Good thing its not at the bottom of my road, I'd be an annoying groupie.


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Although at least one of them is an advert for a school fair, I think.


Estate agents Haart spam Brixton with illegal signposting campaign


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> Estate agents Haart spam Brixton with illegal signposting campaign



A few people on here need to have another think about this campaign against the school signs. I've seen a lot of moaning and mindless showing off smashing them up without any thought to what good they're achieving. Most of these signs are advertising school summer and Christmas fairs and bring in a payment from the Estate Agent to the school for every sign displayed.

They might be a little annoying and some might be badly placed by badly paid workers, but they do a vital job for the children of Lambeth and Southwark. At my daughter's school the Tory cuts have made a huge impact on the extra facilities the school can provide. Sports lessons and after school clubs particularly have suffered and often been cancelled.

The PTAs of our local schools use the revenue from these signs to raise funds for facilities our kids are using every day and otherwise would not be available. At my daughter's school the money was used to fund PE equipment including a secure, fenced hard sports area for football, basketball, netball etc. Without this funding the school wouldn't have the equipment, kids wouldn't be doing as much exercise and the schools wouldn't be running after school clubs for many of the sports they now offer.


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> payment from the Estate Agent to the school for every sign displayed.


I had absolutely no idea. Good news! In Brixton!


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 30, 2015)

In its never-ending drive to be ever more co-operative (with private utilities and finance companies), responsive, flexible, online and Nathan barleyite, Lambeth Council website now requires that you register online *with a separate username and password for* each of your 1/ council tax 2/parking permit 3/ waste collection accounts. usernames and passwords must be different in each area.  more "client management" from crapita no doubt.


----------



## Winot (Nov 30, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> In its never-ending drive to be ever more co-operative (with private utilities and finance companies), responsive, flexible, online and Nathan barleyite, Lambeth Council website now requires that you register online *with a separate username and password for* each of your 1/ council tax 2/parking permit 3/ waste collection accounts. usernames and passwords must be different in each area.  more "client management" from crapita no doubt.



That's fucking nuts.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> A few people on here need to have another think about this campaign against the school signs.


What campaign against school signs? That article is all about self-promoting signs for a festival that were illegally slapped up over properties that did not belong to the estate agent - and ones that were then left up weeks and weeks after the event. They had nothing to do with school funding.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 30, 2015)

Striking junior doctors holding a picket line outside Lambeth Hospital tomorrow from 8am, I'm sure they'd appreciate any support.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank god the estate agents are doing the job our government should be doing.......

...if they are starving, let them eat SIGNS....big ulgy signs.....EVERYWHERE


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2015)

Ol Nick said:


> And the comments. Wow! Who'd have thought quite so many racists would read the Independent.


Look at the comment sections on most online articles on the websites of national dailies and you'll see much the same thing - loads of right-wing reactionary twats giving it large.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> A few people on here need to have another think about this campaign against the school signs. I've seen a lot of moaning and mindless showing off smashing them up without any thought to what good they're achieving. Most of these signs are advertising school summer and Christmas fairs and bring in a payment from the Estate Agent to the school for every sign displayed.
> 
> They might be a little annoying and some might be badly placed by badly paid workers, but they do a vital job for the children of Lambeth and Southwark. At my daughter's school the Tory cuts have made a huge impact on the extra facilities the school can provide. Sports lessons and after school clubs particularly have suffered and often been cancelled.
> 
> The PTAs of our local schools use the revenue from these signs to raise funds for facilities our kids are using every day and otherwise would not be available. At my daughter's school the money was used to fund PE equipment including a secure, fenced hard sports area for football, basketball, netball etc. Without this funding the school wouldn't have the equipment, kids wouldn't be doing as much exercise and the schools wouldn't be running after school clubs for many of the sports they now offer.



While I don't disagree that it's nice for schools to make some brass out of this, those signs have ended up not only properties for sale, but (for example) fastened to Southwyck Hse's estate signage, onto railings and elsewhere. That's not "bad placement", that's deliberate targeting of public space for private use, using the excuse of "doing something for the kidz".


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

I see South pole are doing a fundraiser on thursday this week for Brixton Soup Kitchen and MIND

Brixton Soup Kitchen


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

A few businesses in Brixton could benefit from the honesty of this Hackney barbers. 



Talking of which, has anyone been to that extra-hoity-toity chocolate shop in the Villaaaaage?


----------



## gdubz (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I see South pole are doing a fundraiser on thursday this week for Brixton Soup Kitchen and MIND
> 
> Brixton Soup Kitchen


Hate the idea of the place, but fair enough. Obv the owners have ulterior motives cos didn't move here before the riots.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Talking of which, has anyone been to that extra-hoity-toity chocolate shop in the Villaaaaage?


 No but I've been looking for somewhere to buy really good quality chocolates as a gift, so I may check it out. There is a lack of places to buy quality chocs these days. Don't care how hoity-toity it is - what is the quality/ origin/ presentation like?


----------



## gdubz (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> No but I've been looking for somewhere to buy really good quality chocolates as a gift, so I may check it out. There is a lack of places to buy quality chocs these days. Don't care how hoity-toity it is - what is the quality/ origin/ presentation like?


Origin is Home Counties probably, but year of vintage is what counts


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Hate the idea of the place, but fair enough. Obv the owners have ulterior motives cos didn't move here before the riots.


 Well (not counting 2012) the last riot was back in the day when very few places felt safe enough for us grlz to go for a drink.

Me and the girlf want to go and lower the tone and up the average age, then we will make up our own minds.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well (not counting 2012) the last riot was back in the day when very few places felt safe enough for us grlz to go for a drink.
> 
> Me and the girlf want to go and lower the tone and up the average age, then we will make up our own minds.



My secret hobby is Lower The Tone of nice places.


----------



## gdubz (Nov 30, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Well (not counting 2012) the last riot was back in the day when very few places felt safe enough for us grlz to go for a drink.
> 
> Me and the girlf want to go and lower the tone and up the average age, then we will make up our own minds.


I turn up in black tie then act like a cnut, just to keep people on their toes. Take the boy out of the bullingdon...


----------



## gdubz (Nov 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> I turn up in black tie then act like a cnut, just to keep people on their toes. Take the boy out of the bullingdon...


That was a "joke"


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> My secret hobby is Lower The Tone of nice places.


pm if you fancy an evening out*. Perhaps we can persaude buscador to wear the polar bear suit - it could do with an airing. Last time she wore it she upset the children at a petting zoo when she growled 'lunch'.

edited:   *invite to pm me applies to anyone else.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2015)

Talking of evenings out, I've just downloaded the Wetherspoons app. It's great! It tells you where all the Wetherspoons are in the country, and near where you are now. 

They even have a few hotels now. Something to think about for the honeymoon ... I fancy Southend.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

han said:


> Talking of evenings out, I've just downloaded the Wetherspoons app. It's great! It tells you where all the Wetherspoons are in the country, and near where you are now.
> 
> They even have a few hotels now. Something to think about for the honeymoon ... I fancy Southend.


honeymoon? congrats!!! honeymoon ...we like to 'spoon ... with my honey in june....
sounds suitably romantic to me! you old romantics you. 

Must check that app out - I've got money off vouchers to spend in spoons before end of dec.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2015)

I was joking about the Wetherspoons honeymoon (but actually, I do quite like the idea!), and  we're probably not going to get round to all that shenanigans for a year or so, but yes it's on the cards ....thanks! 

Vouchers that run out by the end of December? Goodness, don't let them expire!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2015)

han said:


> I was joking about the Wetherspoons honeymoon (but actually, I do quite like the idea!), and  we're probably not going to get round to all that shenanigans for a year or so, but you yes it's on the cards ....thanks!
> 
> Vouchers that run out by the end of December? Goodness, don't let them expire!


I love the idea - seriously this could be the honeymoon we never had - with added money off vouchers.  

Not sure about Southend though.  I once went out with a southend gal - she could pronouce Woolworths with only one syllable like woorffs. Very impressive.


----------



## han (Nov 30, 2015)

I admit, I've never been to Southend. But from people I work with who live there, it's more East End than the east end is now. I think I'd like it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I once went out with a southend gal - she could pronouce Woolworths with only one syllable like woorffs. Very impressive.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2015


----------

